# Il Perdono



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2007)

Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".

La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.

Sappiamo perdonare?


Quante volte su queste pagine diciamo "Ah no meglio sbatterlo/la fuori di casa subito?"

Quando come e perché si puo' e si deve iniziare un percorso di perdono?

Perdono si o perdono no?

Avete voglia di parlarne?

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2007)

Sono favorevole al perdono, in ogni campo, nell'amicizia, nell'amore, in famiglia...nel lavoro. Però nel caso specifico dell'amore, se perdoni devi pretendere sincerità e serietà dalla persona che ti ha in qualche modo tradita. Saresti il primo traditore di te stesso se non lo facessi...!!! Infatti ciò che mi fa soffrire adesso e che mi sta facendo valutare il mio amante con occhi diversi è proprio questo. La sua compagna gli ha perdonato la loro crisi di 5 mesi, il fatto che durante quei 5 mesi lui avesse avuto un'altra donna, io (ed già è una bugia perchè io c'ero da mooolto prima)...lei gli ha detto che lo perdonava...e lui...??? Lui la sta tradendo ancora...si può parlare di perdono? Cosa e chi perdoni? E non è lui il primo a tradire se stesso? Se perdoni devi pretendere.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".


Sono d'accordo ... e' nella crisi che si valuta di che spessore e' un rapporto




Verena67 ha detto:


> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> Sappiamo perdonare?


Possiamo imparare, sempre se amiamo ancora




Verena67 ha detto:


> Quante volte su queste pagine diciamo "Ah no meglio sbatterlo/la fuori di casa subito?"



Spesso, troppo spesso ... troppe volte valutiamo a caldo ed e' sbagliato, perche' a volte capita che ci si pente per aver deciso cosi in fretta ... per Orgoglio personale si va avanti, e si sbaglia




Verena67 ha detto:


> Quando come e perché si puo' e si deve iniziare un percorso di perdono?
> 
> Perdono si o perdono no?
> 
> ...


Quando l'altro/a ammette, si ricrede di aver sbagliato, ed e' pronto a tutto per riparare l'errore ... solo chi Ama puo' perdonare.

Non e' facile, ma nemmeno impossibile ... semmai dimenticare e' difficile, se non impossibile.


----------



## Old Asia (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


Io ho perdonato, anche se sarebbe stato sicuramente molto più semplice sbatterlo fuori di casa!!!!!!!
Ho perdonato, ma come discusso diverse volte su questo forum, non ho dimenticato.



fay ha detto:


> Sono favorevole al perdono, in ogni campo, nell'amicizia, nell'amore, in famiglia...nel lavoro. Però nel caso specifico dell'amore, se perdoni devi pretendere sincerità e serietà dalla persona che ti ha in qualche modo tradita. Saresti il primo traditore di te stesso se non lo facessi...!!! Infatti ciò che mi fa soffrire adesso e che mi sta facendo valutare il mio amante con occhi diversi è proprio questo. La sua compagna gli ha perdonato la loro crisi di 5 mesi, il fatto che durante quei 5 mesi lui avesse avuto un'altra donna, io (ed già è una bugia perchè io c'ero da mooolto prima)...lei gli ha detto che lo perdonava...e lui...??? Lui la sta tradendo ancora...si può parlare di perdono? Cosa e chi perdoni? E non è lui il primo a tradire se stesso? Se perdoni devi pretendere.


Appunto.

Non riuscendo a dimenticare, ti poni sempre questa domanda:

Mio marito si comporta come l'amante di Fay? 

Ma potrebbe anche non essere così.

Non è facile.

P.S.: buongiorno a tutti.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno a te Asia!

anche io sono dello stesso tuo parere, una volta perdonato purtroppo non si dimentica, e allora? vuol dire che non si é perdonato veramente?
ma come di può dimenticare??????


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


... ma basta con queste stronzate del perdono... concetto prettamente "cristiano"... sconosciuto alla sfolgorante antichità greca... basta, non se ne può più... non c'entra un cazzo il perdono... non si deve perdonare, si deve "_com-prendere_"... "_cum capio_": mettere assieme, raccogliere... e, assieme, superare metabolizzando, integrando l'esperienza in una dimensione di significato più grande... che le dia un senso... perdonare è roba da confessionale... puzza di sacrestia lontano un chilometro... e rende _a_-simmetrica la relazione...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".


Sono d'accordo. Ma non tanto sull'amore fragile, per me un amore che non supera una crisi, che non evolve, non è vero amore. Può essere affetto abitudine tante altre cose, ma non l'Amore...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e rende _a_-simmetrica la relazione...


Infatti Chen, io ho perdonato (che stupida eh) anni fa e adesso ne pago le conseguenze. E devo alzare muri altissimi per proteggermi dal veleno del mio ex marito...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti Chen, io ho perdonato (che stupida eh) anni fa e adesso ne pago le conseguenze. E devo alzare muri altissimi per proteggermi dal veleno del mio ex marito...








  pure..........
ah cara.......sei messa proprio bene


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> pure..........
> ah cara.......sei messa proprio bene


Guarda, altro che famiglia allargata, un disastro proprio eh... Si torna in tribunale, wow...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda, altro che famiglia allargata, un disastro proprio eh... Si torna in tribunale, wow...


 
non so cosa sia successo ma lui é proprio stronzo......
e tu ti eri pure fatta "andare bene" la situazione per
il benessere della bimba vero?

ma un bel sasso sugli zebedei ????


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...








Il perdono presuppone comprensione, cioè la capacità di contenere l'altro, e tutte le sue manifestazioni.
Il perdono è possibile, anzi auspicabile, dove c'è questa capacità.
Capisco l'altro, quello che lo ha spinto ad agire in tal modo, me ne faccio carico e quindi lo “assolvo”. In questo io manifesto più “capacità” dell'altro quidi il problema potrebbe essere un atteggiamento di presunzione -oppure di... giro i tacchi  me ne vò....-
Comunque credo che influisca anche la differenza sessuale. Una donna probabilmente è più incline al perdono. Un uomo credo debba superare anche ostacoli esterni, culturali, legati al perdono.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> non so cosa sia successo ma lui é proprio stronzo......
> e tu ti eri pure fatta "andare bene" la situazione per
> il benessere della bimba vero?
> 
> ma un bel sasso sugli zebedei ????




























   no no, una bella letterina con la richiesta di divorzio... e zaaaaaaaaaaaaac il distacco!!!!

ps nessuna intenzione di risposarmi io, che sono contraria al matrimonio, ma visto che con le buone non la capisce che non ce n'è... DA ANNI E ANNI E ANNI...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> Un uomo credo debba superare anche ostacoli esterni, culturali, legati al perdono.


Ovvero? Più difficile perdonare il tradimento (sessuale) di una donna? Spiega spiega...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


 
io ho perdonato ma nn è servito a nulla, visto l'epilogo


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ovvero? Più difficile perdonare il tradimento (sessuale) di una donna? Spiega spiega...




Un uomo è più condizionato dal suo ruolo sociale. Non che sia giusto ma ritengo sia una realtà ereditata da tenere a mente.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


 
Verena... Io la amo.
Dovrei perdonarla?
O dovrei iniziare un percorso di pedono?
Il mio amore è forte.
Lei continua a volermi con se..... a non lasciarmi andare.
Cosa devo fare.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> il contrario. Un uomo è più condizionato dal suo ruolo sociale. Non che sia giusto ma ritengo sia una realtà ereditata da tenere a mente.


Appunto, è più difficile, secondo te, che un uomo perdoni il tradimento della sua donna. Perché ha un ruolo sociale?


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Appunto, è più difficile, secondo te, che un uomo perdoni il tradimento della sua donna. Perché ha un ruolo sociale?




Ha più condizionamenti culturali da superare. Non ho detto che sia giusto ma di fatto è così. Non dimenticare che esistono ancora realtà culturali arretrate.


----------



## Old fay (6 Novembre 2007)

*Actarus*

Actarus ma nel tuo caso non si tratta di perdono, bensì di avere accanto una donna che non è quella che vorresti, che comunque ti farà soffrire, perdonare qualcuno vuol dire perdonare il suo errore augurandosi che non sbagli più, tu ci credi?


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

cottage ha detto:


> Ha più condizionamenti culturali da superare. Non ho detto che sia giusto ma di fatto è così. Non dimenticare che esistono ancora realtà culturali arretrate.


Certo, eccome se lo so. E' una problematica complessa questa, sulla quale dobbiamo lavorare insieme, uomini e donne. Soprattutto le donne...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> no no, una bella letterina con la richiesta di divorzio... e zaaaaaaaaaaaaac il distacco!!!!
> 
> ps nessuna intenzione di risposarmi io, che sono contraria al matrimonio, ma visto che con le buone non la capisce che non ce n'è... *DA ANNI E ANNI E ANNI*...


aaaaaaaahhhh allora ha provato la tattica.....forse ti faccio ingelosire..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




insomma lui fa *BARCOLLO MA NON MOLLO*....
una sassata quindi é l'ideale per toglierselo "dalla vista"....e dato che
tu sei una signora...una bella sassata metaforica zzzzzzzzzac!!!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma basta con queste stronzate del perdono... concetto prettamente "cristiano"... sconosciuto alla sfolgorante antichità greca... basta, non se ne può più... non c'entra un cazzo il perdono... non si deve perdonare, si deve "_com-prendere_"... "_cum capio_": mettere assieme, raccogliere... e, assieme, superare metabolizzando, integrando l'esperienza in una dimensione di significato più grande... che le dia un senso... perdonare è roba da confessionale... puzza di sacrestia lontano un chilometro... e rende _a_-simmetrica la relazione...


 
al di là del sentore di Sacrestia (che io invece valuto positivamente....per me i messaggi della Chiesa sono sempre molto piu' attuali di tanti nuovi presunti messia...), sono d'accordo sul messaggio di fondo che enunci: il perdono ha senso se è il punto di partenza o di arrivo (in fondo non cambia molto) di una metabolizzazione comune di un cambiamento della coppia, che dia un senso a cio' che è avvenuto.

In questo senso ha significato mettersi insieme su un cammino che porti la coppia a "continuare" anziché a "bloccarsi", come invece accade a chi "scaccia" il partner reo o allontana il partner tradito.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Actarus ma nel tuo caso non si tratta di perdono, bensì di avere accanto una donna che non è quella che vorresti, che comunque ti farà soffrire, *perdonare qualcuno vuol dire perdonare il suo errore* augurandosi che non sbagli più, tu ci credi?


 
Si parla di perdono ....perdonare una persona che ti ha fatto del male.

è scritto che chi non perdona non ama.

Non mi ci racapezzo.


----------



## Old cottage (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Certo, eccome se lo so. E' una problematica complessa questa, sulla quale dobbiamo lavorare insieme, uomini e donne. Soprattutto le donne...


Certo, soprattutto noi donne. Nella capacità di comprendere bisogna anche tener conto della diversità -non solo culturale-tra uomo e donna. E forse la donna ha maggiore capacità di liberarsi dai ruoli, avendoli in parte ereditati e non del tutto scelti.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Verena... Io la amo.
> Dovrei perdonarla?
> O dovrei iniziare un percorso di pedono?
> Il mio amore è forte.
> ...


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> al di là del sentore di Sacrestia (che io invece valuto positivamente....per me i messaggi della Chiesa sono sempre molto piu' attuali di tanti nuovi presunti messia...), sono d'accordo sul messaggio di fondo che enunci: il perdono ha senso se è il punto di partenza o di arrivo (in fondo non cambia molto) di una metabolizzazione comune di un cambiamento della coppia, che dia un senso a cio' che è avvenuto.
> 
> In questo senso ha significato mettersi insieme su un cammino che porti la coppia a "continuare" anziché a "bloccarsi", come invece accade a chi "scaccia" il partner reo o allontana il partner tradito.


 
Io temo che nessun prete o messia vero e presunto possa indurre una coppia in cui non c'è più amore  rispetto e fiducia reciproci a continuare ad essere coppia.
Si può pure perdonare...ma poi dopo qualche tempo ciò che hai appiccicato con la colla torna in frantumi.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


 
già. io allora secondo quel sessuologo dovrei PERDONARE IN QUANTO AMO.
Altrimenti io non amo ed il mio amore è fragile.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> già. io allora secondo quel sessuologo dovrei PERDONARE IN QUANTO AMO.
> Altrimenti io non amo ed il mio amore è fragile.


Il tuo caso è diverso. Lei non ti chiede perdono. Non ti dice ho sbagliato non lo faccio più. Ti dice mi piace lo faccio ancora anche se ti fa male, se vuoi fallo anche tu (sapendo benissimo che tu non lo faresti mai...).


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io temo che nessun prete o messia vero e presunto possa indurre una coppia in cui non c'è più amore rispetto e fiducia reciproci a continuare ad essere coppia.
> Si può pure perdonare...ma poi dopo qualche tempo ciò che hai appiccicato con la colla torna in frantumi.


già... io poi ho fatto di tutto e di più. buttato fuori e ripreso. risultato: tutto inutile.

so che qualcuno però riesce a ricostruire... io e lui non ci siamo riusciti.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il tuo caso è diverso. Lei non ti chiede perdono. Non ti dice ho sbagliato non lo faccio più. Ti dice mi piace lo faccio ancora anche se ti fa male, se vuoi fallo anche tu (sapendo benissimo che tu non lo faresti mai...).


 
lei mi dice* scusami* ma lo faccio ancora.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> lei mi dice* scusami* ma lo faccio ancora.


Actarus io non ce la farei... vedi tu. Prova a dirle ok la prossima volta ci vengo pure io, magari cambiano gli equilbri.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> già. io allora secondo quel sessuologo dovrei PERDONARE IN QUANTO AMO.
> Altrimenti io non amo ed il mio amore è fragile.


senti, qui non è questione di perdonare... ma di accettare il fatto che a lei piace fare esperienze diverse dalle tue. 
ti sta mangiando a piccoli bocconi e non te ne rendi nemmeno conto.
non ti vuole lasciare perchè tu sei un buon nutrimento. sei sano, sei innamorato e le vuoi bene.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Actarus io non ce la farei... vedi tu. Prova a dirle ok la prossima volta ci vengo pure io, magari cambiano gli equilbri.


ho già provato....lei tutta contenta( almeno sembrava). ma non voglio arrivare ad esserci per capire se veramente lo è( non so se mi spiego).


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, qui non è questione di perdonare... ma di accettare il fatto che a lei piace fare esperienze diverse dalle tue.
> ti sta mangiando a piccoli bocconi e non te ne rendi nemmeno conto.
> non ti vuole lasciare perchè tu sei un buon nutrimento. sei sano, sei innamorato e le vuoi bene.


 
Molto giusto. é per questo che lei non si vuole staccare da me.
Un vampiro che succhia il sangue ma senza uccidere la propria vittima altrimenti non avrebbe più cibo.

Si ciba del mio amore .


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ho già provato....lei tutta contenta( almeno sembrava). ma non voglio arrivare ad esserci per capire se veramente lo è( non so se mi spiego).


ci vuole un fisico bestiale per accettare una cosa del genere.
e non è questione di moralismo. frega un cazz se uno ics fa sesso di gruppo, ma guardare un altro/a che fa sesso con la persona che ami... credo sia una cosa al limite dell'omicidio seduta stante, almeno per me...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci vuole un fisico bestiale per accettare una cosa del genere.
> e non è questione di moralismo. frega un cazz se uno ics fa sesso di gruppo, ma guardare un altro/a che fa sesso con la persona che ami... credo sia una cosa al limite dell'omicidio seduta stante, almeno per me...


 
ah....ma lei mi ha detto tutta contenta che era stuzzicante che io PARTECIPASSI ativamente alla cosa.
'magari ti piace e mi segui tutte le volte e lo facciamo insieme'....sarebbe bello.


mi ha detto


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> io ho perdonato ma nn è servito a nulla, visto l'epilogo


... infatti, perdonare è stata la tua _CAZZATA_... perché ti ha impedito di _ELABORARE_... e si vede... hi, hi, hi... tu non dovevi PERDONARE perché non c'era un cazzo da PERDONARE... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Molto giusto. é per questo che lei non si vuole staccare da me.
> Un vampiro che succhia il sangue ma senza uccidere la propria vittima altrimenti non avrebbe più cibo.
> 
> Si ciba del mio amore .


peggio. 
sapere che una persona ci ama, al di là di tutto lo schifo che viviamo, ci ripulisce dal fango, almeno quel tanto che basta..
lei si salva attraverso il tuo amore.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci vuole un fisico bestiale per accettare una cosa del genere.
> e non è questione di moralismo. frega un cazz se uno ics fa sesso di gruppo, ma guardare un altro/a che fa sesso con la persona che ami... credo sia una cosa al limite dell'omicidio seduta stante, almeno per me...


... il tuo è _POS_-SESSO della carne... guarda che nessuna persona può essere TUA... la carne di un altro non può essere tua... e non puoi essere TU a tracciare i confini dell'aesperienza di un ALTRO... traccia i TUOI... _e vivici felice_...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ah....ma lei mi ha detto tutta contenta che era stuzzicante che io PARTECIPASSI ativamente alla cosa.
> 'magari ti piace e mi segui tutte le volte e lo facciamo insieme'....sarebbe bello.
> 
> 
> mi ha detto


secondo me non si rende nemmeno conto del male che ti fa...
è fuori di testa. 

PS: non è che fa uso di sostanze?
io ci farei su un pensierino, oltre al resto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Si parla di perdono ....perdonare una persona che ti ha fatto del male.
> 
> è scritto che chi non perdona non ama.
> 
> Non mi ci racapezzo.


... quella persona non ha fatto del male A TE... Actarus, quella persona SCEGLIE PER SE'... ha il diritto di farlo... ma non lo fa per fare del male a TE... semplicemente non ragiona nei termini del "NOI"... ma in quelli del "PER ME STESSA"... lecito farlo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me non si rende nemmeno conto del male che ti fa...
> è fuori di testa.
> 
> PS: non è che fa uso di sostanze?
> io ci farei su un pensierino, oltre al resto...


... ma non essere ridicola, Anna... quando non sappiamo riconoscere l'altro, diciamo pure che è un _malato mentale o un drogato_... prendiamo pure le scorciatoie del cervello... dai Anna... _suvvia_...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo è _POS_-SESSO della carne... guarda che nessuna persona può essere TUA... la carne di un altro non può essere tua... e non puoi essere TU a tracciare i confini dell'aesperienza di un ALTRO... traccia i TUOI... _e vivici felice_...


e sarà come dici tu, Cen...
ma io per poco non uccidevo, quando ho visto una certa cosa con i miei occhi.
ti giuro. che poi qui si dica che nessuno ci appartiene... e non mi apparterrai, ma io ti faccio vedere 10 minuti di follia dei miei, così anche se non mi appartieni la prossima volta stai più attento a farmi stare male.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma non essere ridicola, Anna... quando non sappiamo riconoscere l'altro, diciamo pure che è un _malato mentale o un drogato_... prendiamo pure le scorciatoie del cervello... dai Anna... _suvvia_...


e, ma certo... tutto giusto. giustifichiamo tutto e tutti e via così.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quella persona non ha fatto del male A TE... Actarus, quella persona SCEGLIE PER SE'... ha il diritto di farlo... ma non lo fa per fare del male a TE... semplicemente non ragiona nei termini del "NOI"... ma in quelli del "PER ME STESSA"... lecito farlo...


cazzate. uno può ragionare così per se stesso e mi sta bene.
però deve rispettare anche la persona a cui dice di voler bene.
o voler bene ad un altro vuol dire usare l'altro e farsi i cazzi propri?


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lei si salva attraverso il tuo amore.


Anna... nessuno si salva se non si vuole salvare.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e, ma certo... tutto giusto. giustifichiamo tutto e tutti e via così.


... Anna, madonna mia... tutto può essere _COMPRESO_... _GIUSTIFICARE_ è un'altra cosa... _ACCETTARE_ un'altra ancora... ANNAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! posso COMPRENDERE e magari anche GIUSTIFICARE e tuttavia, *NON ACCETTARE*...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna... nessuno si salva se non si vuole salvare.


ma lei vuole salvarsi attraverso lui. ha bisogno di lui, perché lui la tiene a galla.
guarda che non è bellissimo guardarsi dentro, quando dentro vedi solo schifo.
lui è la parte "sana" della vita di lei.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lei vuole salvarsi attraverso lui. ha bisogno di lui, perché lui la tiene a galla.
> guarda che non è bellissimo guardarsi dentro, quando dentro vedi solo schifo.
> lui è la parte "sana" della vita di lei.


io non credo che per lei sia proprio così...altrimenti probabilmente
avrebbe lasciato quello schifo per lui........


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazzate. uno può ragionare così per se stesso e mi sta bene.
> però deve rispettare anche la persona a cui dice di voler bene.
> o voler bene ad un altro vuol dire usare l'altro e farsi i cazzi propri?


... IO TI VOGLIO BENE MA DECIDO CHE ALCUNE ESPERIENZE ME LE VOGLIO TENERE PER ME... SONO MIE... NON LE VOGLIO CONDIVIDERE CON TE... PERCHE' SONO FATTO COSI'... PERCHE' I MIEI SIGNIFICATI SONO QUESTI... PERCHE' MI RICONOSCO E VALIDO IN QUESTO... VOLER BENE SIGNIFICA CHE IL TUO SGUARDO PUO' IMPUNEMENTE INVADRE L'INTERA SUPERFICIE DEL MIO ESSERE?... SIGNIFICA CHE L'AREA DELLA MIA ESPERIENZA E DEL MIO ESSER-_CI _DEVE ESSERE ESPOSTA NUDA AL TUO OCCHIO?... AMORE SIGNIFICA IL SACRIFICIO DELLA PIU' ASSOLUTA TRASPARENZA DELL'ESSERE?... ANNA, TU SEI PAZZA!... *DEVI AMARE LA MIA LUCE E LE MIE OMBRE*... SE PUOI FARLO, BENE... SE NON PUOI FARLO... IO NON SONO PER TE... TU NON SEI PER ME...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> io non credo che per lei sia proprio così..*.altrimenti probabilmente
> avrebbe lasciato quello schifo per lui........*


e' sbadata ...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, madonna mia... tutto può essere _COMPRESO_... _GIUSTIFICARE_ è un'altra cosa... _ACCETTARE_ un'altra ancora... ANNAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!! posso COMPRENDERE e magari anche GIUSTIFICARE e tuttavia, *NON ACCETTARE*...


sarà... ma come si fa a fare?
comprendo e giustifico ma non accetto. quindi cosa faccio?


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma lei vuole salvarsi attraverso lui. ha bisogno di lui, perché lui la tiene a galla.
> guarda che non è bellissimo guardarsi dentro, quando dentro vedi solo schifo.
> lui è la parte "sana" della vita di lei.


... tu vaneggi, amica mia... non puoi dire questo... non ci sono elementi per dirlo...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *DEVI AMARE LA MIA LUCE E LE MIE OMBRE*... SE PUOI FARLO, BENE... SE NON PUOI FARLO... IO NON SONO PER TE... TU NON SEI PER ME...


Chen quanta verità, ma esserne consapevole è doloroso, non è facile. Ma l'amore è esattamente così.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' sbadata ...


te possino........
occhio perché quando é "in discorso" con Chen é infoiata
e ti pela.....


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarà... ma come si fa a fare?
> comprendo e giustifico ma non accetto. quindi cosa faccio?


... le strade si _separano_... anche se posso continuare ad amare... così come posso continuare a _desiderare _un mondo nel quale, tuttavia, non riesco a vivere... succede... _accade molto spesso_...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... IO TI VOGLIO BENE MA DECIDO CHE ALCUNE ESPERIENZE ME LE VOGLIO TENERE PER ME... SONO MIE... NON LE VOGLIO CONDIVIDERE CON TE... PERCHE' SONO FATTO COSI'... PERCHE' I MIEI SIGNIFICATI SONO QUESTI... PERCHE' MI RICONOSCO E VALIDO IN QUESTO... VOLER BENE SIGNIFICA CHE IL TUO SGUARDO PUO' IMPUNEMENTE INVADRE L'INTERA SUPERFICIE DEL MIO ESSERE?... SIGNIFICA CHE L'AREA DELLA MIA ESPERIENZA E DEL MIO ESSER-_CI _DEVE ESSERE ESPOSTA NUDA AL TUO OCCHIO?... AMORE SIGNIFICA IL SACRIFICIO DELLA PIU' ASSOLUTA TRASPARENZA DELL'ESSERE?... ANNA, TU SEI PAZZA!... *DEVI AMARE LA MIA LUCE E LE MIE OMBRE*... SE PUOI FARLO, BENE... SE NON PUOI FARLO... IO NON SONO PER TE... TU NON SEI PER ME...


che ero matta già lo sapevo... adesso anche pazza..
ma sì, hai ragione tu, tuttosommato.
praticamente non ho capito un cazzo di niente fino ad ora..
pensa te, e io chissà cosa mi credevo...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che ero matta già lo sapevo... adesso anche pazza..
> ma sì, hai ragione tu, tuttosommato.
> praticamente non ho capito un cazzo di niente fino ad ora..
> pensa te, e io chissà cosa mi credevo...


Anna un abbraccio, tutto per te, solo per te. Lo so che non c'entra nulla, ma te lo voglio dare lo stesso...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> te possino........
> occhio perché quando é "in discorso" con Chen é infoiata
> e ti pela.....


ma chi se lo fila  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























Comunque avete distrutto il post di Verena


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma chi se lo fila
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































ma il discorso non era pertinente???


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> te possino........
> occhio perché quando é "in discorso" con Chen é infoiata
> e ti pela.....


no, no.
sono solo fuori con la testa...
anzi, scusami tu. ieri mi era venuta una cosa da chiederti sul mio nuovo cane.
poi mi si sono fuse del tutto le bronzine e me ne sono dimenticata.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma chi se lo fila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è vero. il discorso è cmq pertinente.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen quanta verità, ma esserne consapevole è doloroso, non è facile. Ma l'amore è esattamente così.


... l'ombra è _ineliminabile_... persino noi siamo opachi a noi stessi... ogni cosa che _E'_, quando riceve i raggi del sole, proietta un'ombra... quando riceviamo i _raggi dell'amore_... spunta _l'ombra dell'amore_... è inevitabile... *DIO ha voluto così*... affinché _NESSUN_ uomo possa mai arrivare a _POSSEDERE_ interamente un altro _UOMO_... nemmeno nell'_amore_...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anna un abbraccio, tutto per te, solo per te. Lo so che non c'entra nulla, ma te lo voglio dare lo stesso...


grazie...

PS: ogni tanto mi domando davvero dove sono finite le valvole che non trovo più nel mio cervello. per la serie: cercavo l'asino e ci ero seduta sopra...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma chi se lo fila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... eppure, se tu avessi, diciamo, almeno vent'anni o trent'anni di meno e un po' di _tono_ in più... chissà... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è vero. il discorso è cmq pertinente.


... su questo hai perfettamente ragione...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, no.
> sono solo fuori con la testa...
> anzi, scusami tu. ieri mi era venuta una cosa da chiederti sul mio nuovo cane.
> poi mi si sono fuse del tutto le bronzine e me ne sono dimenticata.


 
Anna io ti capisco bene sai?
pure io mi infoio di brutto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




penza'n'pò....solo al pensiero
che il mio fidanzato - quasi marito
facesse le orge  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ......a me
Lorena Bobbit "mi farebbe un baffo".....

nell'agire somiglierei sicuramente di più a Jack L.S. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





anzi mi domando come stò ragazzo abbia mantenuto la calma...

gli farei vedere io "il rispetto della libertà"

però su tante cose Chen ha ragione...
e non c'é un cazzo da fare...

le diremmo anche noi sai...se non 
"ragionassimo con la passione e il vissuto"

lui poi (il Chen)..... lo vedo per le coppie aperte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





chiedimi Anna, dimmi del pulcioso dai!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> grazie...
> 
> PS: ogni tanto mi domando davvero dove sono finite le valvole che non trovo più nel mio cervello. per la serie: cercavo l'asino e ci ero seduta sopra...


... guarda Annetta che tu sei una persona molto intelligente... devi sola-_mente_ essere meno im-_pulsiva_... più _anal_-itica...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eppure, se tu avessi, diciamo, almeno vent'anni o trent'anni di meno e un po' di _tono_ in più... chissà... hi, hi, hi...



SKIP


RESTI UN CAFONE.


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ombra è _ineliminabile_... persino noi siamo opachi a noi stessi... ogni cosa che _E'_, quando riceve i raggi del sole, proietta un'ombra... quando riceviamo i _raggi dell'amore_... spunta _l'ombra dell'amore_... è inevitabile... *DIO ha voluto così*... affinché _NESSUN_ uomo possa mai arrivare a _POSSEDERE_ interamente un altro _UOMO_... nemmeno nell'_amore_...


Chen bisognerebbe vivere il momento consapevolmente. Pienamente. Senza farsi troppe domande, senza porsi dubbi, senza paure. L'amore va vissuto e non pensato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Anna io ti capisco bene sai?
> pure io mi infoio di brutto.....
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, senti, parliamo un po' di te, dai... secondo me sei molto... _figa_...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen bisognerebbe vivere il momento consapevolmente. Pienamente. Senza farsi troppe domande, senza porsi dubbi, senza paure. L'amore va vissuto e non pensato.


... _certa_-mente... non c'è tempo da perdere... la morte è già al lavoro... re-_agire_ sul momento alle cose che accadono... bere quando si ha sete... mangiare quando si ha fame... è _ZEN_...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no, senti, parliamo un po' di te, dai... secondo me sei molto... _figa_...












































sono tradizionalista caro...
non vado bene per te!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps. hai offeso Marì....


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Anna io ti capisco bene sai?
> pure io mi infoio di brutto.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah eccoti.
non riesco a farlo smettere di portare tutte le sue cose sul divano.
più lo sgrido e più lui continua.
elenco:
osso di gomma
pallina
cagnolino di peluche
osso rubato all'altro mio cane
un calzino preso in camera di mio figlio
una ciabatta di mio marito mezza mangiucchiata.

è un disastro e non so come farlo smettere..


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _certa_-mente... non c'è tempo da perdere... la morte è già al lavoro... re-_agire_ sul momento alle cose che accadono... bere quando si ha sete... mangiare quando si ha fame... è _ZEN_...


Osho e psicanalisi, ne uscirò pazza eh...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sono tradizionalista caro...
> non vado bene per te!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


No cara, e perche'? ... perche' ho 61anni? ... e un dato di fatto, e' la realta' ... e' lui che e' limitato, cafone e ... VECCHIO.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SKIP
> 
> 
> RESTI UN CAFONE.


... hi, hi, hi... scherzo!... però la questione ti _tocca_, eh?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Osho e psicanalisi, ne uscirò pazza eh...


... non _ri_-empirti... _s_-vuotati...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah eccoti.
> non riesco a farlo smettere di portare tutte le sue cose sul divano.
> più lo sgrido e più lui continua.
> elenco:
> ...


allora...
il problema é che lui identifica il divano come la sua casa..
la sua cuccia per intenderci..

ha una cuccia?
una cosa comoda tipo cuscino?

se no..."accattargliela"...

se si...bisogna lavorarci...

dimmi : quanto tempo ha?


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... scherzo!... però la questione ti _tocca_, eh?...


Affatto ... sei tu che mi deludi.

Non ho mai fatto mistero sulla mia eta', MAI!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda Annetta che tu sei una persona molto intelligente... devi sola-_mente_ essere meno im-_pulsiva_... più _anal_-itica...


e non ci riuscirò mai ad essere meno impulsiva. mi saltano le coronarie ed esplodo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> sono tradizionalista caro...
> non vado bene per te!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


... è possibile che, _per te_, io possa operare una conversione _mistico_-religiosa e abbracciare e professare la più ortodossa delle _monogamie_... come sei?... fisicamente, intendo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non ci riuscirò mai ad essere meno impulsiva. mi saltano le coronarie ed esplodo.


... sei una donna da _domare_... da _cavalcare_... una _puledra istintuale_ che percepisce _immediata_-mente quando qualcuno desidera _montarla_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è possibile che, _per te_, io possa operare una conversione _mistico_-religiosa e abbracciare e professare la più ortodossa delle _monogamie_... come sei?... fisicamente, intendo...








cosa vuoi sapere?
domanda, io rispondo!


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non _ri_-empirti... _s_-vuotati...


eh già, proprio così ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei una donna da _domare_... da _cavalcare_... una _puledra istintuale_ che percepisce _immediata_-mente quando qualcuno desidera _montarla_... hi, hi, hi...





























Annaré e nitrisci dai su!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora...
> il problema é che lui identifica il divano come la sua casa..
> la sua cuccia per intenderci..
> 
> ...


allora:
ha tre mesi
ha il suo lettino, ma non lo caga neanche di striscio. anzi, ci ha solo pisciato su una volta.
dorme per terra raggomitolato e usa il divano proprio come ripostiglio per nascondere le sue cose sotto, sopra, fra i cuscini.
e ci sto lavorando ma qui ormai comanda lui. mio figlio e mio marito lo viziano in tutti i modi.
secondo me è come il cane dei Simpson: è un Simpson*

* nel senso che è un cane che rispecchia in pieno la famiglia che lo ha adottato.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto ... sei tu che mi deludi.
> 
> Non ho mai fatto mistero sulla mia eta', MAI!


... ma che importa il tempo... quel che conta è la _mente_... e tu hai molti elementi di _notevole_ interesse... devo dartene atto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> cosa vuoi sapere?
> domanda, io rispondo!


... altezza, peso, misure... forma delle orecchie... caviglie... ginocchia... forma delle mani... colore degli occhi... forma del naso... zigomi... tipo di bocca...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *ma che importa il tempo.*.. quel che conta è la _mente_... e tu hai molti elementi di _notevole_ interesse... devo dartene atto...



Importa a te ... a me manco mi sfiora ...















   cerca di crescere, solo cosi potrai forse ... forse, diventare giovane.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sei una donna da _domare_... da _cavalcare_... una _puledra istintuale_ che percepisce _immediata_-mente quando qualcuno desidera _montarla_... hi, hi, hi...


no. sono una donna a cui, ogni tanto farebbe piacere sentirsi dire: cosa ti farebbe stare bene? 
cioè, praticamente quello che tutte le altre donne vorrebbero sentirsi dire, senza ricatti morali o altro.
e mi sono rotta le palle di capire gli uomini.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. sono una donna a cui, ogni tanto farebbe piacere sentirsi dire: cosa ti farebbe stare bene?
> cioè, praticamente quello che tutte le altre donne vorrebbero sentirsi dire, senza ricatti morali o altro.
> e mi sono rotta le palle di capire gli uomini.


... Anna, quanti anni hai?...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, quanti anni hai?...


aridaglie  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   cambia qualcosa? 

Quanto sei scemo.  Anna di che ne hai 30


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, quanti anni hai?...


45.


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> 45.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora:
> ha tre mesi
> ha il suo lettino, ma non lo caga neanche di striscio. anzi, ci ha solo pisciato su una volta.
> dorme per terra raggomitolato e usa il divano proprio come ripostiglio per nascondere le sue cose sotto, sopra, fra i cuscini.
> ...


allora, prima di tutto se si lavora con il *dog simps* lo si deve fare tutti insieme
perché se uno gli fa fare una cosa a cui un altro dice no non capisce più un 
beato cXXXo

ha tre mesi, non é troppo piccolo per imparare che ci sono delle regole
nel "branco" e che le regole vanno rispettate...

se puoi l'ideale sarebbe regalargli un cuscino del divano e metterlo nella sua cuccia.

premunisciti di wuster al pollo, falli a pezzettini piccoli e prendi i suoi giochi...
devi farlo per qualche volta al giorno...

prendi una manciatina di wuster e mettili nella sua cuccia...lui entrerà per mangiarli, poi prendi i suoi giochi, mettine uno nella cuccia, come lui ci entra zac pezzettino di wuster, poi un altro e come lui rientra zac un altro pezzettino...
se poi si lancia sul divano con il gioco un bel NO! deciso e si riparte con il gioco nella cuccia

non perdere la pazienza, potrebbe essere che non caghi minimamente i giochi nella cuccia e ti zompi addosso come un orango per mangiarsi i wuster gratis...
RIEN! NADA! NIENTE! NULLA! non sganciare neanche una micro particella di wuster..

lui mangia SOLO se entra nella cuccia....

poi gradualmente non mangerà neppure se ci entra e basta....
mangerà se ci rimane per un pò...

inizia sempre l'esercizio con una manciatina di wuster nella cuccia e 
finiscilo con un'altra manciatina nella cuccia...

ti dò un paio di settimane, tre e il problema sarà risolto...

mi raccomando..pazienza, ripetitività e grandi feste quando stà nella cuccia,
per lui deve diventare l'isola felice!
tutti la stessa linea....non uno si uno no altrimenti lo confondete e basta!
e non esagerare con i wuster (rigorosamente di pollo! perché altrimenti gli fai venire uno scagozzo fotonico!)

fammi sapere..........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





un bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Importa a te ... a me manco mi sfiora ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... allora non t'importa se ti chiamo "_nonna Abelarda_"?... la famosa "_vecchietta tutto pepe_".... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> 45.


... non sei _poco_ vecchia... ma neppur _molto_ giovane... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora, prima di tutto se si lavora con il *dog simps* lo si deve fare tutti insieme
> perché se uno gli fa fare una cosa a cui un altro dice no non capisce più un
> beato cXXXo
> 
> ...


farò come dici. anche perchè in casa ho sempre qualche wurstel di pollo della wudy. almeno ci provo. adesso è qui in ufficio con me. ha già sgranocchiato un qualcosa in gommapiuma preso in magazzino e gironzola felice con un pezzo di legno in bocca.
dal pomeriggio inizio con la linea dura. speriamo bene..
grazie!


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... allora non t'importa se ti chiamo "_nonna Abelarda_"?... la famosa "_vecchietta tutto pepe_".... hi, hi, hi...


fai meno lo scemo, ne perdi di credibilita' ... mi costringi ad ignorarti, se e' questo che vuoi lo faro' ben volentieri ...

Non siano in un forum di giochi stupidi per persone cretine, o sbaglio? 


Ricordare ad una persona sempre la sua eta' non e' elegante, intelligente, e' da cafone di bassa lega.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... altezza, peso, misure... forma delle orecchie... caviglie... ginocchia... forma delle mani... colore degli occhi... forma del naso... zigomi... tipo di bocca...


allora......sei difficile però eh! tutte sté cose ti devo dire??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





altezza 176
peso 61 kg
misure......(non mi sono mai misurata!!! giuro! intendi seno vita e fianchi vero?
non lo so!!)
facciamo così taglia 44
4^ di seno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti può bastare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





orecchie.....normali, tonde, né troppo grandi né troppo piccole, non "a sventola"

caviglie...normali, che ne so! non sono sottili...ho fatto parecchio nuoto e ho dei gran polpacci...

ginocchia....anche quelle.....normali...né piatte né appuntite...

mani non grandissime, proporzionate...ho le unghie piccole...(forse anche perché le mangio...)

occhi grandi e verdi

naso normale...anche quello, né grande né piccolo, non é appuntito...diciamo tondeggiante

zigomi........non pronunciati

bocca piccola e carnosa


quindi??? adesso??? cosa succede??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






n.b. anvedi oh....ce stavamo a scannà...e mò??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





é proprio vero...tira più un pelo di fxxa che un carro di buoi


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non sei _poco_ vecchia... ma neppur _molto_ giovane... hi, hi, hi...


e che due coglioni, Cen...
tu mi hai fatto una domanda e io ho risposto.
stop. e poco e neppur molto e supperggiùcircaquasi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> farò come dici. anche perchè in casa ho sempre qualche wurstel di pollo della wudy. almeno ci provo. adesso è qui in ufficio con me. ha già sgranocchiato un qualcosa in gommapiuma preso in magazzino e gironzola felice con un pezzo di legno in bocca.
> dal pomeriggio inizio con la linea dura. speriamo bene..
> grazie!


Una cosa MOLTO importante, non fargli sgranocchiare tutto quello che capita, stà
cambiando la dentizione in questo periodo, compragli degli ossetti di pelle di bufalo...(eviti che distrugga tutto e te lo levi anche dalle palle per ore!!!)


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> fai meno lo scemo, ne perdi di credibilita' ... mi costringi ad ignorarti, se e' questo che vuoi lo faro' ben volentieri ...
> 
> Non siano in un forum di giochi stupidi per persone cretine, o sbaglio?
> 
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> e che due coglioni, Cen...
> tu mi hai fatto una domanda e io ho risposto.
> stop. e poco e neppur molto e supperggiùcircaquasi...


 
Chen...il _bonton_ dice che ad una signora non si domanda MAI l'età!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e poi......c'é in giro un sacco di gioventù "bruciata"........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	





inoltre...magari loro quando avevano i nostri anni erano
pure meglio di noi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> fai meno lo scemo, ne perdi di credibilita' ... mi costringi ad ignorarti, se e' questo che vuoi lo faro' ben volentieri ...
> 
> Non siano in un forum di giochi stupidi per persone cretine, o sbaglio?
> 
> ...


... ma se hai appena detto che non ti tocca nemmeno... e poi, invece, t'incazzi... sei un po' contraddittoria mi pare... non trovi?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen...il _bonton_ dice che ad una signora non si domanda MAI l'età!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, aspetta... Marì dice che dell'età se ne frega... poi, invece, quando la stuzzico, s'incazza... volevo _sola_-mente dimostrar-_le_ che non è vero che non ne è _toccata_... anzi...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma se hai appena detto che non ti tocca nemmeno... e poi, invece, t'incazzi... sei un po' contraddittoria mi pare... non trovi?...


Vabbe', sei scemo.

 Mi arrendo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pleased to meet you, happy to leave you. 


Ciao.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', sei scemo.
> 
> Mi arrendo.
> 
> ...


... colpita e _affondata_, eh?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... colpita e _affondata_, eh?... hi, hi, hi...


Ma non ci arrivi proprio?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Che delusione che sei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> allora......sei difficile però eh! tutte sté cose ti devo dire???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... vediamo-_ci_... dove abiti?... lontano da Verona?...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vediamo-_ci_... dove abiti?... lontano da Verona?...





















































vicino Milano


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non ci arrivi proprio?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... senti _nonna Abelarda_, mi prepari una torta delle tue... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

*anna*

la foto che ho come avatar é della mia piccola spitz quando ha partorito...
5 cucciole


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> vicino Milano


... il mio insegnante di chitarra moderna è di Milano... poi vengo spesso al Palalido per incontri di arti marziali... _vediamo_-ci dai... vieni a Verona?... ti faccio conoscere la città...


----------



## Mari' (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti _nonna Abelarda_, mi prepari una torta delle tue... hi, hi, hi...


Sei senza alcuna speranza ... che brutta figura fa la tua cultura.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il mio insegnante di chitarra moderna è di Milano... poi vengo spesso al Palalido per incontri di arti marziali... _vediamo_-ci dai... vieni a Verona?... ti faccio conoscere la città...


la conosco già, mooooolto bella  

	
	
		
		
	


	




allora facciamo che quando verrai al Palalido verrò a vederti!


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> la conosco già, mooooolto bella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... va bene, dai!... però voglio _conoscerti_, eh?... senti, e se ci vedessimo a Verona?... andiamo sul Lago di Garda...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei senza alcuna speranza ... che brutta figura fa la tua cultura.


... _ti voglio bene_...


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... va bene, dai!... però voglio _conoscerti_, eh?... senti, e se ci vedessimo a Verona?... andiamo sul Lago di Garda...


Chen non sei per niente cavaliere...sei tu che devi salire sul ronzino
e recarti dalla principessa nella torre........


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _ti voglio bene_...




























che strano modo di voler bene ............


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

vado a pranzo, buon appetito a tutti!!!!!!!


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... va bene, dai!... però voglio _conoscerti_, eh?... senti, e se ci vedessimo a Verona?... andiamo sul Lago di Garda...


 
Ciao chen
stavo seguendo le tue provocazioni a distanza...

anche lo sconosciuto che messaggiava con mia moglie voleva portarla al lago di garda.. Eri forse tu???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









..Mi pare di capire che il garda è un bel via e vai...
.. ed io che per lavoro mi trovo spesso al lago Balaton, non so cosa mi perdo..


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Chen non sei per niente cavaliere...sei tu che devi salire sul ronzino
> e recarti dalla principessa nella torre........


... ho scritto "VEDIAMO-_CI_ A VERONA"... non ho scritto "VIENI A VERONA"... ti mando a prendere... _ovvia_-mente... queste cose, per me, sono scontate... banali...


----------



## Old DITBAN26 (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> vado a pranzo, buon appetito a tutti!!!!!!!


 
.. tito...io salto devo ancora perdere i 2 kg messi su all'oktoberfest..


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

DITBAN26 ha detto:


> Ciao chen
> stavo seguendo le tue provocazioni a distanza...
> 
> anche lo sconosciuto che messaggiava con mia moglie voleva portarla al lago di garda.. Eri forse tu????
> ...


... ciao, amico mio... io adoro la zona di Bardolino, dove ho una casa... in autunno il panorama è semplicemente incantevole... in estate, c'è un giro di donne da infarto... domina la perdizione più assoluta... con ste tedesche... e ste olandesi... che vengono sul lago solo per divertirsi... ne ho fatte divertire tante... hi, hi, hi... tua moglie?... boh... ad oggi, sono stato a letto con 81 donne... chissà...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Molto giusto. é per questo che lei non si vuole staccare da me.
> Un vampiro che succhia il sangue ma senza uccidere la propria vittima altrimenti non avrebbe più cibo.
> 
> Si ciba del mio amore .


 
 trattala per come è, una baldracca nonfomane,  questo è il vero perdono.
oppure mandala a farsi fottere, tanto il suo destino è già scritto


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> trattala per come è, una baldracca nonfomane, questo è il vero perdono.
> oppure mandala a farsi fottere, tanto il suo destino è già scritto


... più ti leggo, più amo le "_baldracche ninfomani_" e più detesto i "_cornuti biliosi_"... questa donna ha molta più dignità di te... credimi...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

*leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> trattala per come è, una baldracca nonfomane, questo è il vero perdono.
> oppure mandala a farsi fottere, tanto il suo destino è già scritto


 
Sto SERIAMENTE MEDITANDO su quali delle due ipotesi attuare:
mi attirano molto tutte .

Già che ci penso.....sto pensando 'allaprima'.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... più ti leggo, più amo le "_baldracche ninfomani_" e più detesto i "_cornuti biliosi_"... questa donna ha molta più dignità di te... credimi...


 
e se io inizio a fare sesso con lei e la uso anch'io?
nella perfetta reciproca libertà di entrambi?


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sto SERIAMENTE MEDITANDO su quali delle due ipotesi attuare:
> mi attirano molto tutte .
> 
> Già che ci penso.....sto pensando 'allaprima'.


Te lo sconsiglio.
Le piacerà.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Te lo sconsiglio.
> Le piacerà.


 
pure a lui. che gliene frega??


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Te lo sconsiglio.
> Le piacerà.


 
Direi Lupa, dipende.... all'inizio si, sesso è sesso ma quando si renderà conto che proprio io la sto usando?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... più ti leggo, più amo le "_baldracche ninfomani_" e più detesto i "_cornuti biliosi_"... questa donna ha molta più dignità di te... credimi...


 
,ma non dire cazzate queste persone sono solo degli oggetti che trattatno gli altri come oggetti in modo sterile e bugiardo.
 dingnità rispetto e coscienza non sanno cosa vogliano dire


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> e se io inizio a fare sesso con lei e la uso anch'io?
> nella perfetta reciproca libertà di entrambi?


... perché, fare sesso è _USARE_?... lo è solamente se fai finta di dare alla cosa un signifcato diverso da quello che realmente gli conferisci... è usare, solamente se mandi la tua carcassa in un letto tenendo i tuoi significati altrove...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sto SERIAMENTE MEDITANDO su quali delle due ipotesi attuare:
> mi attirano molto tutte .
> 
> Già che ci penso.....sto pensando 'allaprima'.


 
si.

lei ha detto quello che è?? bene usala, tanto è così che va il mondo no?? niente sentimenti, egoismo puro , bugie?? libertà di farsi i aczzi propri sul culo degli altri? bene, così sia


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Te lo sconsiglio.
> Le piacerà.


... come sempre non vedi più lontano della punta del tuo naso... il problema è che potrebbe piacere _A LUI_... con _transizione di colpa_ conseguente... per questo deve tenersene alla larga...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché, fare sesso è _USARE_?... lo è solamente se fai finta di dare alla cosa un signifcato diverso da quello che realmente gli conferisci... è usare, solamente se mandi la tua carcassa in un letto tenendo i tuoi significati altrove...


 
in questo caso la carcassa è lei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Direi Lupa, dipende.... all'inizio si, sesso è sesso ma quando si renderà conto che proprio io la sto usando?


... TU sai essere "usante"?... TU, sai USARE una persona?... PUOI farlo senza provare COLPA?...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Direi Lupa, dipende.... all'inizio si, sesso è sesso ma quando si renderà conto che proprio io la sto usando?


Mi sa che è solo una delle tante tattiche e delle vie di fuga che ti stai inventando per non perderla.
Rispondi a questa domanda: sei davvero interessato a prendere solo sesso da lei ? Non c'è altro dietro ?


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Direi Lupa, dipende.... all'inizio si, sesso è sesso ma quando si renderà conto che proprio io la sto usando?


Appunto.
E' proprio quello che probabilmente le piace.

Comunque, ti dico la verità... ci siamo sciroppati varie pagine di seghe mentali ma la tua storia fa acqua...

Primo, perchè nessuno usa più le saponette per il bidet io penso.... almeno... dal '82...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e secondo, perchè l'unico tuo vero, grande, enorme, problema dovrebbe essere attendere i risultati test per la sieropositività.

Ma non mi sembra che tu ne abbia parlato.

Come mai?


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Mi sa che è solo una delle tante tattiche e delle vie di fuga che ti stai inventando per non perderla.
> Rispondi a questa domanda: sei davvero interessato a prendere solo sesso da lei ? Non c'è altro dietro ?


 
vendetta forse.
far star male chi ti fa star male.


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si.
> 
> lei ha detto quello che è?? bene usala, tanto è così che va il mondo no?? niente sentimenti, egoismo puro , bugie?? libertà di farsi i aczzi propri sul culo degli altri? bene, così sia


... madonna mia, guarda che quella poveretta della tua fidanzata non poteva che mandarti a _cuocere le uova_... credimi... anch'io ti avrei cornificato...


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Appunto.
> E' proprio quello che probabilmente le piace.
> 
> Comunque, ti dico la verità... ci siamo sciroppati varie pagine di seghe mentali ma la tua storia fa acqua...
> ...


 
come già detto lei usa i saponi artigianali dell'erboristeria del rione sotto casa.

riguardo all'hiv lo farò senz'altro, buon consiglio.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> vendetta forse.
> far star male chi ti fa star male.


Lascia perdere. Scopare senza amore è bello se è scopare e basta. Come amare è bello (ed è vero) se riesci ad amare e basta.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TU sai essere "usante"?... TU, sai USARE una persona?... PUOI farlo senza provare COLPA?...


 
io dico di si, i rimlorsi li provi con gente che li merita, ma non con esseri del genere che prendono per il culo i sentimenti le persone perchè conviene


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Mi sa che è solo una delle tante tattiche e delle vie di fuga che ti stai inventando per non perderla.
> Rispondi a questa domanda: sei davvero interessato a prendere solo sesso da lei ? Non c'è altro dietro ?


secondo me no, è il classico metodo che usano molti utenti qui, scopare e basta, dato che ormai è appurato che il sesso conta più di ogni altra cosa


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> vendetta forse.
> far star male chi ti fa star male.


 
non è vendetta ,  ma adeguamento


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> come già detto lei usa i saponi artigianali dell'erboristeria del rione sotto casa.
> 
> riguardo all'hiv lo farò senz'altro, buon consiglio.


... guarda che questa _poveretta delatrice_, ha lanciato il sospetto che tu sia un _racconta-balle_... capito?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Lascia perdere. Scopare senza amore è bello se è scopare e basta. Come amare è bello (ed è vero) se riesci ad amare e basta.


 
vabbò, se uno ama non può amare prchè tutti sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono e quindi hai torto, se uno scopa non piò scopare perchè allora non è amore, ma quanto cazzo siete ambigui qui dentro??? ma perfavore


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> secondo me no, è il classico metodo che usano molti utenti qui, scopare e basta, dato che ormai è appurato che il sesso conta più di ogni altra cosa


Ma quando mai !!!!! Ci sono un sacco di cose molto ma mooolto più importanti....
Il sesso è un gioco da fare con persone che hanno voglia di giocare in piena consapevolezza. E questa può essere anche la tua donna.
Il sesso è un gioco... sarà la prossima firma...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... madonna mia, guarda che quella poveretta della tua fidanzata non poteva che mandarti a _cuocere le uova_... credimi... anch'io ti avrei cornificato...


 
sei percaso dio che sai tutto di tutti??


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> vabbò, se uno ama non può amare prchè tutti sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono e quindi hai torto, se uno scopa non piò scopare perchè allora non è amore, ma quanto cazzo siete ambigui qui dentro??? ma perfavore


... si puo fare tutto... la LIBERTA' prima di ogni cosa... anche prima delle tue CORNA... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> come già detto lei usa i saponi artigianali dell'erboristeria del rione sotto casa.
> 
> riguardo all'hiv lo farò senz'altro, buon consiglio.


Ah, scusa, mi ero persa il dettaglio saponifico. 

Actarus, abbi pazienza, ma tu... quanti anni hai?


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> vabbò, se uno ama non può amare prchè tutti sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono e quindi hai torto, se uno scopa non piò scopare perchè allora non è amore, ma quanto cazzo siete ambigui qui dentro??? ma perfavore
































Hai scritto una frase così ambigua che non ci ho capito una mazza.....
Datti una riordinatina alle idee, te lo dico con affetto....


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sei percaso dio che sai tutto di tutti??


... leggo quello che scrivi... e sei una persona capace di _ODIARE_... questo basta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> vendetta forse.
> far star male chi ti fa star male.


... scava due fosse... dice il proverbio...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Hai scritto una frase così ambigua che non ci ho capito una mazza.....
> Datti una riordinatina alle idee, te lo dico con affetto....


Eh!
Ma se uno di idee ce ne ha una sola, c'ha poco da riordinare.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !!!!! Ci sono un sacco di cose molto ma mooolto più importanti....
> Il sesso è un gioco da fare con persone che hanno voglia di giocare in piena consapevolezza. E questa può essere anche la tua donna.
> Il sesso è un gioco... sarà la prossima firma...


 
appunto allora lasciamo giocare actarus, dato che di sentimenti con questa stronza non se ne parla


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> secondo me no, è il classico metodo che usano molti utenti qui, scopare e basta, dato che ormai è appurato che il sesso conta più di ogni altra cosa


tu hai la testa infarcita di insalata russa e non riesci a capire più un cazzo.
cazzo c'entra che a uno può piacere anche solo fare sesso, senza impegno, dal dire che il sesso conta più di ogni cosa?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ma quando mai !!!!! Ci sono un sacco di cose molto ma mooolto più importanti....
> Il sesso è un gioco da fare con persone che hanno voglia di giocare in piena consapevolezza. E questa può essere anche la tua donna.
> Il sesso è un gioco... sarà la prossima firma...


appunto, lasciamo giocare actarus col suo giocattolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> appunto, lasciamo giocare actarus col suo giocattolo.


come volevasi dimostrare (ndr)


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu hai la testa infarcita di insalata russa e non riesci a capire più un cazzo.
> cazzo c'entra che a uno può piacere anche solo fare sesso, senza impegno, dal dire che il sesso conta più di ogni cosa?


 
nel senso che ala fine qui si scambia il sesso per amore, e si difendono persone indifendibili che in fin dei conti scopano e basta, giocando coi sentimenti della gente


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> appunto, lasciamo giocare actarus col suo giocattolo.


Se Actarus avesse avuto voglia di giocare non sarebbe qui.
Ma, sia chiaro, non è una sua colpa o un suo limite.
Actarus è Actarus e va bene così se è davvero così.
Actarus deve solo smetterla di rincorrere i fantasmi.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare (ndr)


 
dimostrare che ci sono pesone che vivono così. o vuoi dire che nel caso di actarus lei è una persona perbene, sincera che sa amare che proa sentimenti ecc?? dai forza spara la minchiata


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Se Actarus avesse avuto voglia di giocare non sarebbe qui.
> Ma, sia chiaro, non è una sua colpa o un suo limite.
> Actarus è Actarus e va bene così se è davvero così.
> Actarus deve solo smetterla di rincorrere i fantasmi.


 
actarus deve solo trattare lei per quello che è, punto


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nel senso che ala fine qui si scambia il sesso per amore, e si difendono persone indifendibili che in fin dei conti scopano e basta, giocando coi sentimenti della gente


Tu devi elaborare un sacco di cose, amico terrone....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Tu devi elaborare un sacco di cose, amico terrone....


 
può darsi, anche tu del resto


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nel senso che ala fine qui si scambia il sesso per amore, e si difendono persone indifendibili che in fin dei conti scopano e basta, giocando coi sentimenti della gente


fai sempre casino, Leo.
non sono persone indifendibili. sono persone che vivono il sesso a modo loro.
concordo con te sul fatto che è da stronzi voler coinvolgere una persona che ci ama, forti del suo amore pulito, in qualcosa che per lei sarebbe solo una violenza, visto che non condivide.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> può darsi, anche tu del resto


Anche io cosa ?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dimostrare che ci sono pesone che vivono così. o vuoi dire che nel caso di actarus lei è una persona perbene, sincera che sa amare che proa sentimenti ecc?? dai forza spara la minchiata


 
oh, con te è come pisciare contro vento... capisci tutto alla rovescia...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh, con te è come pisciare contro vento... capisci tutto alla rovescia...


...ca-pisci tutto alla rovescia....ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## Old chensamurai (6 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> può darsi, anche tu del resto


... sti _terroni_... quando raggiungeranno la civiltà?...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sti _terroni_... quando raggiungeranno la civiltà?...


Quando le mamme la smetteranno.....


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sti _terroni_... quando raggiungeranno la civiltà?...


stai andando fuori giri, Cen...
etichetti le persone? proprio tu?


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... prendi le tue illazioni e le tue paranoie e fanne quel che ti pare... _ficcatele_ dove meglio ti aggrada... fossero anche tutte panzane, non ce ne frega un cazzo... tornatene da dove sei venuta...


e non è da te nemmeno questo. sei intelligente qb per capire che hai sei andato "oltre".


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non è da te nemmeno questo. sei intelligente qb per capire che hai sei andato "oltre".


E' il problema di Chen, questo.... Ha solo il problema di non controllare sempre a dovere il senso di onnipotenza. Problemino piccino piccino.....
E non dico questo perchè sono terrone, anzi....sono assolutamente convinto che non voleva dire quel che hai inteso tu, Anna...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' il problema di Chen, questo.... Ha solo il problema di non controllare sempre a dovere il senso di onnipotenza. Problemino piccino piccino.....
> E non dico questo perchè sono terrone, anzi....sono assolutamente convinto che non voleva dire quel che hai inteso tu, Anna...


può essere... però lo ha detto.
ma poi un cazzo. se io dò del terrone a qualcuno so che gli sto dando del terrone.
e che minchia e minchia di giustificazione pseudofilosofica gli vuoi dare?
'na bomba.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> può essere... però lo ha detto.
> ma poi un cazzo. se io dò del terrone a qualcuno so che gli sto dando del terrone.
> e che minchia e minchia di giustificazione pseudofilosofica gli vuoi dare?
> 'na bomba.


Io ho dato del terrone a Leone x scherzare e perchè personalmente mi diverte sentirmi chiamare così..... Lo sapete tutti che sono meridionale e che ne sono orgoglioso...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai sempre casino, Leo.
> non sono persone indifendibili. sono persone che vivono il sesso a modo loro.
> concordo con te sul fatto che è da stronzi voler coinvolgere una persona che ci ama, forti del suo amore pulito, in qualcosa che per lei sarebbe solo una violenza, visto che non condivide.


si, vivono il sesso a loro modo, ma prendendo per il culo i sentimenti delle persone che le amano, per fare i cavoli propi sin quando c'è la convenienza. belle persone davvero!! se avessero lo le palle non dovrebbero le legarsi sentimentalmente a nessuno e fare le loro porcate , ed invece da persone malate e infelici in fondo hanno bisongo del pollo di turno che le dia un po di affetto , dacendo nel frattempo i porci comodi all'insaputa dell'altro.


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

Va bè.

Sono stata invitata ad andare, quindi vado.

Complimentoni.


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

*Seeee... buonanotte!!!*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> si, vivono il sesso a loro modo, ma prendendo per il culo i sentimenti delle persone che le amano, per fare i cavoli propi sin quando c'è la convenienza. belle persone davvero!! se avessero lo le palle non dovrebbero le legarsi sentimentalmente a nessuno e fare le loro porcate , ed invece da persone malate e infelici in fondo hanno bisongo del pollo di turno che le dia un po di affetto , dacendo nel frattempo i porci comodi all'insaputa dell'altro.


.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> può essere... però lo ha detto.
> ma poi un cazzo. se io dò del terrone a qualcuno so che gli sto dando del terrone.
> e che minchia e minchia di giustificazione pseudofilosofica gli vuoi dare?
> 'na bomba.


 
non ti preoccupare , solo un ingorante può comportarsi così. figurati quanto conta la loro opinione


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bè.
> 
> Sono stata invitata ad andare, quindi vado.
> 
> Complimentoni.








ma no........resta !!!!!!!!
dove vai????????????????????????????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





chettifrega scusa? io VOGLIO che resti!!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> .


sogni d'oro


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bè.
> 
> Sono stata invitata ad andare, quindi vado.
> 
> Complimentoni.


MA 'NDO VAI???

FOTTI-TEN-NE!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bè.
> 
> Sono stata invitata ad andare, quindi vado.
> 
> Complimentoni.


 
così fai il sui gioco, lascialo perdere


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> MA 'NDO VAI???
> 
> FOTTI-TEN-NE!!





Leone 73 ha detto:


> così fai il sui gioco, lascialo perdere


LU PA
LU PA
LU PA 
LU PA

RESTA CON NOI.......NUN CE LASSA'''''''''''''''''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

MI unisco al coro:

LU-PA LU-PA LU-PA LU-PA

Lupa, nun ce lassà.... Stu còr ascpjett a' tè....


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bè.
> 
> Sono stata invitata ad andare, quindi vado.
> 
> Complimentoni.


no. resta.


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. resta.
















*.*


----------



## Old sfigatta (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> MI unisco al coro:
> 
> LU-PA LU-PA LU-PA LU-PA
> 
> Lupa, nun ce lassà.... Stu còr ascpjett a' tè....


TERRONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Lupacchiotta che dici?

Qui, dalla coro unanime a tuo favore, chi ha fatto una grandissima figuraccia emmerda è solo lui.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti pare?


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> TERRONE!!!!!!!


Preferisco che mi si chiami Terùn..... è più reale...


----------



## La Lupa (6 Novembre 2007)

... 'spetta un attimo, che poi salta fuori qualcuno che vede quello che non è...

Già c'ho poco tempo e molto lavoro... in più, non dico di venirci più molto volentieri qua sopra per ovvie ragioni... non riesco più a scherzare... se scrivo due post al giorno e devo venire apostrofata in quel modo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mica mi pagano, a me.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dai, tanto c'ho da lavorare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Saluti.


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'spetta un attimo, che poi salta fuori qualcuno che vede quello che non è...
> 
> Già c'ho poco tempo e molto lavoro... in più, non dico di venirci più molto volentieri qua sopra per ovvie ragioni... non riesco più a scherzare... se scrivo due post al giorno e devo venire apostrofata in quel modo...
> 
> ...


A lavorare, morire e pagare c'è sempre tempo.....


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Uè ma che cavolo succede qui dentro eh... Leone relax... Sesso è bello. Punto. Poi fate quello che vi pare.

ps Lupa che ti hanno fatto? Mah io non ci capisco più nulla...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'spetta un attimo, che poi salta fuori qualcuno che vede quello che non è...
> 
> Già c'ho poco tempo e molto lavoro... in più, non dico di venirci più molto volentieri qua sopra per ovvie ragioni... non riesco più a scherzare... se scrivo due post al giorno e devo venire apostrofata in quel modo...
> 
> ...


va bè. basterebbe saperle le cose...
se hai i tuoi cazzi allora è tutto tutto ok.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> A lavorare, morire e pagare c'è sempre tempo.....


come slogan andava bene nei gloriosi anni'80. adesso col cazzo che c'è sempre tempo. 
adesso ti sistemano subito. 
altro che cazzate.
se penso ai bei tempi degli espropri proletari... che aspettavi 15 anni perché ti chiamassero in giudizio per poi dirti. se lei non ha precendenti a non procedere...






















adesso te bloccano l'auto se non paghi la RAI.  la RAI tv. mica le tasse... la rai...


----------



## JDM (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> come slogan andava bene nei gloriosi anni'80. adesso col cazzo che c'è sempre tempo.
> adesso ti sistemano subito.
> altro che cazzate.
> se penso ai bei tempi degli espropri proletari... che aspettavi 15 anni perché ti chiamassero in giudizio per poi dirti. se lei non ha precendenti a non procedere...
> ...


Si ma passano un paio di annetti, dai.... O giù di lì....


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uè ma che cavolo succede qui dentro eh... Leone relax... Sesso è bello. Punto. Poi fate quello che vi pare.
> 
> *ps Lupa che ti hanno fatto? Mah io non ci capisco più nulla*...


Nulla de che...come al solito il "nobile samurai" si è "difeso" in modo *vomitevole* dall'intervenire di lupa che dialogava non certamente con lui...


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nulla de che...come al solito il "nobile samurai" si è "difeso" in modo *vomitevole* dall'intervenire di lupa che dialogava non certamente con lui...


Ah, solite cose... va beh dai parliamo di sesso che mi diverto di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   un bacino Fedi (casto e puro eh)


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nulla de che...come al solito il "nobile samurai" si è "difeso" in modo *vomitevole* dall'intervenire di lupa che dialogava non certamente con lui...


Che strazio...io mi rimpiango i tempi in cui il cazzeggio era libero


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Che strazio...io mi rimpiango i tempi in cui il cazzeggio era libero


Rivogliamo un nostro forum stupido e meno acculturato!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Rivogliamo un nostro forum stupido e meno acculturato!!!!


A me sembra più stupido e ...incoerente ...ma sembra non accorgersene nessuno


----------



## Fedifrago (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra più stupido e ...incoerente ...ma sembra non accorgersene nessuno


Dai, P/R certo che è come dici, ma quello che fa ridere è proprio la pretesa di calare certi concetti (sempre gli stessi, ormai triti e ritriti e girati un pò de qua e un pò de là a seconda del momento e dell'occasione) come rivelazioni, assunti assoluti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E chi non se li beve, alla Forrest Gump, stupido è!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


In linea generale l'idea di crisi (anche se il termine mi è antipatico ...ma è questione d'età) come momento di messa in discussione di equilibri e di evoluzione del rapporto (in cui possono rientrare "tradimenti" di vario genere) mi sembra condizione fisiologica e salutare in una relazione di lunga durata.
E questi casi sono da mettere in conto e da perdonarsi vicendevolmente.
Ma ci sono tradimenti (di vario tipo) che nascono nell'inganno e si nutrono di menzogna che non so come possano essere ricondotti a occasioni di rielaborazione del rapporto se non con enorme fatica e grande amore da entrambe le parti.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra più stupido e ...incoerente ...ma sembra non accorgersene nessuno


secondo i tuoi parametri... ma questo non vuol dire che sia stupido e incoerente per tutti gli altri...


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*

iO veramente non mi riferivo a te..ma al vizio di ammantare di filosofia pure il sesso di gruppo.
Mi pare ridicolo...


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> iO veramente non mi riferivo a te..ma al vizio di ammantare di filosofia pure il sesso di gruppo.
> Mi pare ridicolo...


dipende. nel senso che il sesso di gruppo rientra in tante tecniche tipo osho.
a me viene da vomitare... ma non  per il sesso di gruppo... piuttosto per il fatto che tanta gente che lo pratica poi fai i salti mortali per risulatare immacolata al resto del mondo...


----------



## Iris (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende. nel senso che il sesso di gruppo rientra in tante tecniche tipo osho.
> a me viene da vomitare... ma non per il sesso di gruppo... piuttosto per il fatto che tanta gente che lo pratica poi fai i salti mortali per risulatare immacolata al resto del mondo...


a me fa pure un pò ridere 

	
	
		
		
	


	








voglio dire posso pure prendere tre ca..i insieme..ma Osho lo lascerei da parte!!!


----------



## MK (6 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende. nel senso che il sesso di gruppo rientra in tante tecniche tipo osho.


ma va? Devo smettere di leggerlo????


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... TU sai essere "usante"?... TU, sai USARE una persona?... PUOI farlo senza provare COLPA?...


No Chen.
Io non so usare una persona.
Posso imparare.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che questa _poveretta delatrice_, ha lanciato il sospetto che tu sia un _racconta-balle_... capito?...


 
Chen...cosa devo fare frustarla a sangue?
O pungerla con l'ago infetto?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*A c t*



Actarus ha detto:


> Chen...cosa devo fare frustarla a sangue?
> O pungerla con l'ago infetto?


 

Act, sei un divertimento...un poco ripetitivo sui temi, ma se a te piace cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> iO veramente non mi riferivo a te..ma al *vizio *di ammantare di filosofia pure il sesso di gruppo.
> Mi pare ridicolo...

















ridicolo è anche troppo.


e se lo si ammanta di nobiltà attraverso la filosofia è perchè ci si sente poco nobili nel viverlo e basta.


----------



## Old Actarus (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Act, sei un divertimento...un poco ripetitivo sui temi, ma se a te piace cosi...


 
hai la stravagante capacità di rispondere con parole che non c'entrano nulla.
Contenta te, contenti i muli.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> No Chen.
> Io non so usare una persona.
> Posso imparare.


 
certo che si impara


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Verena... Io la amo.
> Dovrei perdonarla?
> O dovrei iniziare un percorso di pedono?
> Il mio amore è forte.
> ...


ma se avevi appena scritto di là che ti ha dato l'aut aut...

...vabbè..a parte te..e

è vero , il perdono puzza di confessionale che non serve a un casso di nessuno.

serve comprendere, ascoltare, metabolizzare, impegnarsi a dimostrare che la comprensione è servita a migliorarsi nella relazione, ad essere piu' consapevoli, piu' attenti l'uno con l'altro, la comprensione serve a dimostrare lo sforzo da una parte e la risposta dall'altra. una risposta viglile, maturata, reiterata, motivata, alimentata quotidianamente ...

è un abbraccio costante, fatto di fatti che seguono le parole, fatto di sorprese che alimentano la comprensione dell'altro e la certezza che insieme ce la si puo' ancora fare domani, per ricominciare ancora d'accapo.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> hai la stravagante capacità di rispondere con parole che non c'entrano nulla.
> Contenta te, contenti i muli.


 
hai ragione, non puoi comprendere quello che scrivo, siamo somari che non si accarezzano.


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> hai ragione, non puoi comprendere quello che scrivo, siamo somari che non si accarezzano.


scusami se in qualche modo ti ho offesa.Non volevo di certo, era un modo di dire.


----------



## dererumnatura (7 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io temo che nessun prete o messia vero e presunto possa indurre una coppia in cui non c'è più amore rispetto e fiducia reciproci a continuare ad essere coppia.
> Si può pure perdonare...ma poi dopo qualche tempo ciò che hai appiccicato con la colla torna in frantumi.


infatti
a parte che si è voluto ricondurre a tutti i costi la frase di Pasini al tradimento..mentre lui parlava di crisi in senso generale....comunque ritengo che pur collegandola al tradimento non si possa dire che se non si perdona è perchè il rapporto era fragile..non solido...che sforzo!!!!!!!!!ti pare che altrimeni questo solone tradiva?????Ammesso poi che sia solido, perchè poi si tenta di salvare...ma la solidità è proporzionale forse al numero di volte in cui il/la tradita si fà fregare??

ma dai.....superare la crisi vuol dire che entrambi hanno voglia di far maturare il rapporto e di continuare ad investire...io dopo un tradimento...avrei solo volgia di INVESTIRLO...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> ma dai.....superare la crisi vuol dire che entrambi hanno voglia di far maturare il rapporto e di continuare ad investire...io dopo un tradimento...avrei solo volgia di INVESTIRLO...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> a me fa pure un pò ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sì, certo. 
so, cmq per certo che nei centri Osho si praticano dei gruppi tipo sesso coccole e carezze. cioè, si fa del sesso con un partner e gli altri fanno lo stesso, nella stessa stanza. ho sbagliato a chiamarlo sesso di gruppo, era più giusto dire: sesso nel gruppo.
non so nemmeno se si facciano più questi gruppi, giacchè sono tantissimi anni che non seguo più quello che fanno gli arancioni.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ma va? Devo smettere di leggerlo????


ma che cazz c'entra?
leggilo se ti piace quello che scrive...
non è che devi seguire alla lettera tutto quello che lui dice di fare...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì, certo.
> so, cmq per certo che nei centri Osho si praticano dei gruppi tipo sesso coccole e carezze. cioè, si fa del sesso con un partner e gli altri fanno lo stesso, nella stessa stanza. ho sbagliato a chiamarlo sesso di gruppo, era più giusto dire: sesso nel gruppo.
> non so nemmeno se si facciano più questi gruppi, giacchè sono tantissimi anni che non seguo più quello che fanno gli arancioni.


Ah... e se il partner non ce l'hai? Mah sto leggendo un po' di cose e non mi sembrano poi così idiote; mi fanno stare bene. Un giretto ce lo farei, magari non ci vado da sola. Tu che dici?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah... e se il partner non ce l'hai? Mah sto leggendo un po' di cose e non mi sembrano poi così idiote; mi fanno stare bene. Un giretto ce lo farei, magari non ci vado da sola. Tu che dici?


e chi lo ha detto che sono cose idiote?
più che altro sono cose che si sapevano già...

se il partner non ce l'hai lo trovi in loco. ma non so davvero se fanno ancora gruppi di questo tipo.

vai a miasto, vicino a Siena. posto bellissimo e buona energia.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> vai a miasto, vicino a Siena. posto bellissimo e buona energia.


infatti era quello che mi attirava di più... Grazie!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


Non mi convince affatto la frase di Pasini, il perdono è cosa profondamente personale, una ricerca del comprendere le ragioni della crisi che a torto o a ragione, vogliamo  addossare  all'altro/a,  non credo  che un non perdono  dipenda  dalla  pochezza  di un amore.  Per *assurdo* allora si potrebbe pensare che ad una coppia sicura del proprio amore è permesso sbagliare come e quando vuole, tanto  la profondità  dell'amore che li lega  supererà  tutto.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non mi convince affatto la frase di Pasini, il perdono è cosa profondamente personale, una ricerca del comprendere le ragioni della crisi che a torto o a ragione, vogliamo addossare all'altro/a, non credo che un non perdono dipenda dalla pochezza di un amore. Per *assurdo* allora si potrebbe pensare che ad una coppia sicura del proprio amore è permesso sbagliare come e quando vuole, tanto la profondità dell'amore che li lega supererà tutto.


arguto!
ma forse è proprio così... una crisi si può mettere in conto ancor prima che si manifesti. è come aver messo un gruzzolo da parte per i momenti di emergenza.
e poi, non sempre le crisi sono causate solo da tradimenti, ci possono essere anche altre cause.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> arguto!
> ma forse è proprio così... una crisi si può mettere in conto ancor prima che si manifesti. è come aver messo un gruzzolo da parte per i momenti di emergenza.
> e poi, non sempre le crisi sono causate solo da tradimenti, ci possono essere anche altre cause.


Infatti Anna ho parlato di crisi in generale, e poi la mia era una forzatura sulla frase di Pasini, credo che nessuno di noi sia sicuro della profondità del proprio amore almeno fino a che non venga messo alla prova.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> credo che nessuno di noi sia sicuro della profondità del proprio amore almeno fino a che non venga messo alla prova.


Del proprio o di quello dell'altro? O di entrambi?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Del proprio o di quello dell'altro? O di entrambi?


Mi riferivo sia alla coppia che al singolo, personalmente ho avuto un periodo di appannamento ( solo mio ) ma ne sono venuto fuori.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi riferivo sia alla coppia che al singolo, personalmente ho avuto un periodo di appannamento ( solo mio ) ma ne sono venuto fuori.


Relativo alla coppia? Il periodo di appannamento dico.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Relativo alla coppia? Il periodo di appannamento dico.


Si e ripeto solo mio, e poi 1 solo periodo di appannamento in 23 anni di matrimonio ci può stare no.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si e ripeto solo mio, e poi 1 solo periodo di appannamento in 23 anni di matrimonio ci può stare no.


Eh sì, un record!!! Ma appannamento con nome e cognome?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh sì, un record!!! Ma appannamento con nome e cognome?



Ahhhhh ma sei tremenda  

	
	
		
		
	


	









no niente nomi e cognomi, sono stati alcuni mesi di mio non esser più sicuro di amare, ma per fortuna mi sbagliavo, devo dire che quel periodo mi ha aiutato a scoprire ancora di più l'amore per mia moglie.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Si e ripeto solo mio, e poi 1 solo periodo di appannamento in 23 anni di matrimonio ci può stare no.


ci può stare, ci può stare...
io 22 anni di matrimonio e magari ci fosse stato solo un periodo di appannamento...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhhhh ma sei tremenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























   è una battuta bellissima del film di Faenza "I giorni dell'abbandono", quando la moglie confida all'amica la crisi del marito, marito che le ha detto di avere bisogno di un momento di riflessione... Bene che tu abbia riscoperto l'amore per tua moglie, donna fortunata!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Ahhhhh ma sei tremenda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, infatti. non sempre la crisi è dovuta ad un tradimento. 
è più facile che la crisi diventi in seguito tradimento, se non riesce a ritornare in carreggiata...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> E' il problema di Chen, questo.... Ha solo il problema di non controllare sempre a dovere il senso di onnipotenza. Problemino piccino piccino.....
> E non dico questo perchè sono terrone, anzi....*sono assolutamente convinto che non voleva dire quel che hai inteso tu, Anna*...


... come ci si capisce tra persone _intelligenti_... vai così, Jim...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ci si capisce tra persone _intelligenti_


Chen scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto... Ma non è che le persone intelligenti sono quelle che ti danno ragione? Così, tanto per capire...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... come ci si capisce tra persone _intelligenti_... vai così, Jim...


e quindi?
fai partecipi anche noi sottosviluppati... di quello che intendevi tu per terroni..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non è da te nemmeno questo. sei intelligente qb per capire che hai sei andato "oltre".


... è da me... e se è il caso, lo _ri_-faccio... dopo 140 messaggi scambiati con l'amico Actarus, la _creatura _se ne esce con questo scritto:

"Appunto.
E' proprio quello che probabilmente le piace.

Comunque, ti dico la verità... ci siamo *sciroppati varie pagine di seghe mentali* ma *la tua storia fa acqua*...

Primo, _*perchè nessuno usa più le saponette per il bidet*_ io penso.... almeno... dal '82...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e secondo, perchè l'unico tuo *vero, grande, enorme, problema* dovrebbe essere attendere i risultati test per la sieropositività.

Ma non mi sembra che tu ne abbia parlato.

Come mai?"

... come si permette la_ creatura_ di gettar MERDA su Actarus, accusandolo di essere un _racconta_-balle e, tra l'altro, adducendo rilievi assolutamente _risibili_?... come si permette la _creatura_ di definire _seghe mentali_ i 140 scritti precedenti?... vuole risapetto?... dia rispetto!...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Chen, e ribadisco, con tutto il rispetto che porto a te come a tutti gli altri qui dentro (e fuori). Ogni tanto non vuoi proprio vedere eh...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto... Ma non è che le persone intelligenti sono quelle che ti danno ragione? Così, tanto per capire...


... dai, basta leggere... ho solo_ ri_-preso il "_terrone_" scritto da Jim un minuto prima... ben sapendo che lui è un meridionale... me l'aveva scritto tempo fa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e quindi?
> fai partecipi anche noi sottosviluppati... di quello che intendevi tu per terroni..


... ho già risposto: ho ripreso, _scherzosa_-mente, quanto scritto da Jim un minuto prima... ben sapendo che LUI è un meridionale... me l'aveva scritto tempo fa...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto... Ma non è che le persone intelligenti sono quelle che ti danno ragione? Così, tanto per capire...


Era questa la domanda Chen, e sai bene che quando sono d'accordo con te non ho problemi a dirlo apertamente. Così come faccio, indistintamente, con tutti/e. E il contrario pure, ovviamente.


----------



## Old Actarus (7 Novembre 2007)

*Chensamurai*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è da me... e se è il caso, lo _ri_-faccio... dopo 140 messaggi scambiati con l'amico Actarus, la _creatura _se ne esce con questo scritto:
> 
> "Appunto.
> E' proprio quello che probabilmente le piace.
> ...


 
Amico Chensamurai, lascia perdere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sto già male di mio, ora che il mio star male è frutto di una mia invenzione ci sto ancora peggio.
Ho avuto forse le allucinazioni.
Farò il test dell HIV.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2007)

*?*

Allora? ... che si fa oggi!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dove eravamo rimasti


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen, e ribadisco, con tutto il rispetto che porto a te come a tutti gli altri qui dentro (e fuori). Ogni tanto non vuoi proprio vedere eh...


... allora spiegami tu... fammi vedere tu... questa_ poveretta_, dopo 140 messaggi, viene qui a scrivere che son tutte _seghe mentali_ e che la storia di Actarus è una gran balla... per via della saponetta e per via dell'analisi di un _retro_-virus... hi, hi, hi... la prendo io a calci nel _retro_...

... inoltre, storia vera o storia falsa, che c'entra?... qualunque storia E' _ontologicamente_ falsa... perché è un _racconto soggettivo di un evento_ e NON l'_evento_... quindi, chi se ne frega?... è stata una bella occasione per discutere, ad un certo livello, sulla LIBERTA', sui DOVERI, sul SIGNIFICATO... questo è il punto... e quest'_essere volgare _viene qui a _s_-brodolare che son tutte _seghe mentali_?... una che _sì e no_, avrà la quinta elementare?... suvvia... la mia impressione è che a qualcuno dia fastidio una discussione fatta ad un certo livello... perché non capisce... perché non ne è in grado... ma non è un problema mio... si _curi_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma non è un problema mio... [/I]... hi, hi, hi...  [/SIZE]


Chen continui a non rispondermi. Pazienza, non è un problema mio... Peace&Love Chen...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Era questa la domanda Chen, e sai bene che quando sono d'accordo con te non ho problemi a dirlo apertamente. Così come faccio, indistintamente, con tutti/e. E il contrario pure, ovviamente.


... No, non è vero... Bruja, a volte, è in perfetto disaccordo con me e, tuttavia, le ho sempre riconosciuto pubblicamente un'impressionante intelligenza... spero che tu sia in grado di distinguere la qualità degli interventi di Bruja da quelli della creatura... io accetto le critiche e i disaccordi... mi piacciono... ma cavolo, che siano _INTELLIGENTI_... e non pieni di delazioni, allusioni e accuse da far _recere_...


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*torno al post iniziale*

Personalmente sto elaborando il concetto che il perdono non c'entra niente con il come rapportarsi dopo un tradimento.
Spiego in sintesi perchè non vorrei dilungarmi oltre il giusto.  Chi tradisce e chi viene tradito spesso cambia atteggiamento e attribuzione esistenziale.... la persona con cui ci si rapporta è "diversa" da quella che conoscevamo o da quella che volevamo vedere.
Quindi la chiave di apertura verso un simile fatto è la comprensione/conoscenza delle dinamiche del tradimento e delle sue evoluzioni. Poi possiamo fare un discorso di accettazione o meno del fatto, di ripristino della coppia e di rielaborazione del rapporto che diventerà altro da quello iniziale perchè altre alla fine sono diventate le persone attrici nella coppia.
Per abbreviare, non credo serva il perdono ma la presa di coscienza/conoscenza di quanto è accaduto e la decisione di stabilire se quel rapporto ci sta ancora bene (al di là delle motivazioni che sono sempre individuali e contingenti) o se è preferibile chiuderlo non avendo più le caratteristiche di un rapporto possibile,
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ho già risposto: ho ripreso, _scherzosa_-mente, quanto scritto da Jim un minuto prima... ben sapendo che LUI è un meridionale... me l'aveva scritto tempo fa...


bè... a me non risulta esattamente così.. ma io non faccio testo perché sono abbastanza spannata, in questo periodo...

in ogni caso, Cen, non è dicendo a qualcuno di andar via che risolvi un problema.

lo dico a te, ma lo dico a me stessa: quanto non sopporto le persone formali... e tu non lo sei, per fortuna. a te manca solo una cosa: un briciolo di umiltà: non chiedi mai scusa.
io non ci riesco a far finta di parlare al tg5 mentre parlo con un altro essere umano.
sono diretta e questo mi ha sempre causato casini.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Amico Chensamurai, lascia perdere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... no, no, amico Actarus... questa _feccia_, finché ci sono io, qui non passa... e poi, sai come si dice?... _chi pensa male_... _agisce male_... lasciamo-_la _a grufolare nella sua _laida coscienza_...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> non credo serva il perdono ma la presa di coscienza/conoscenza di quanto è accaduto e la decisione di stabilire se quel rapporto ci sta ancora bene (al di là delle motivazioni che sono sempre individuali e contingenti) o se è preferibile chiuderlo non avendo più le caratteristiche di un rapporto possibile,


Sì, concordo. Il problema sorge se le due parti non la pensano allo stesso modo Bruja... La prese di coscienza deve essere della coppia. Altrimenti il problema non si risolve.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... allora spiegami tu... fammi vedere tu... questa_ poveretta_, dopo 140 messaggi, viene qui a scrivere che son tutte _seghe mentali_ e che la storia di Actarus è una gran balla... per via della saponetta e per via dell'analisi di un _retro_-virus... hi, hi, hi... la prendo io a calci nel _retro_...
> 
> ... inoltre, storia vera o storia falsa, che c'entra?... qualunque storia E' _ontologicamente_ falsa... perché è un _racconto soggettivo di un evento_ e NON l'_evento_... quindi, chi se ne frega?... è stata una bella occasione per discutere, ad un certo livello, sulla LIBERTA', sui DOVERI, sul SIGNIFICATO... questo è il punto... e quest'_essere volgare _viene qui a _s_-brodolare che son tutte _seghe mentali_?... una che _sì e no_, avrà la quinta elementare?... suvvia... la mia impressione è che a qualcuno dia fastidio una discussione fatta ad un certo livello... perché non capisce... perché non ne è in grado... ma non è un problema mio... si _curi_... hi, hi, hi...


ti tirerei uno sberlone di quelli forti, come si fa con un figlio adolescente...
ti farebbe proprio bene, sai?
usi violenza verbale per imporre le tue idee e questo non va bene. a parte il fatto che lalupa, anche se è caratteriale, ha una bella testa, e questo va detto, io la trovo molto ma molto spiritosa e colta in tantissime cose che scrive.
se poi voi due non vi compatite per altri motivi e una cosa che io non posso sapere, ma non c'entra niente con le idee che una/o esprieme.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono diretta e questo mi ha sempre causato casini.


e sei splendida così!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè... a me non risulta esattamente così.. ma io non faccio testo perché sono abbastanza spannata, in questo periodo...
> 
> in ogni caso, Cen, non è dicendo a qualcuno di andar via che risolvi un problema.
> 
> ...


... senti, con chi credi parlare?... la Lupa è venuta qui, dopo 140 scritti, a FERIRE ULTERIORMENTE l'amico Actarus, scrivendo che la sua, è una storia del CAZZO e che LUI è un gran BUGIARDO... e che i 140 scritti precedenti erano sono un mucchio di SEGHE MENTALI... TU, _MISS PERFEZIONE_, CHE CAZZO HAI FATTO?... non ho sentito la TUA voce... o SBAGLIO?... E VUOI FARE LA _MORALE A ME_?... suvvia... non fare l'IPOCRITA!...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io accetto le critiche e i disaccordi... mi piacciono... ma cavolo, che siano _INTELLIGENTI_... [/SIZE]


Sicuro sicuro? Mah io c'ho i miei dubbi... continua a essere un problema mio eh, tranquillo Chen...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, con chi credi parlare?... la Lupa è venuta qui, dopo 140 scritti, a FERIRE ULTERIORMENTE l'amico Actarus, scrivendo che la sua, è una storia del CAZZO e che LUI è un gran BUGIARDO... e che i 140 scritti precedenti erano sono un mucchio di SEGHE MENTALI... TU, _MISS PERFEZIONE_, CHE CAZZO HAI FATTO?... non ho sentito la TUA voce... o SBAGLIO?... E VUOI FARE LA _MORALE A ME_?... suvvia... non fare l'IPOCRITA!...


ipocrita a me?
ahahahahah
oddio, Cen... quello che mi sta sul cazzo di te è che se lo stesso post lo avesse scritto un'altra e non lalupa, tu non avresti fatto tutto questo casino.
e non provarci nemmeno a dire di no.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sicuro sicuro? Mah io c'ho i miei dubbi... continua a essere un problema mio eh, tranquillo Chen...


... vai a leggerti gli scambi tra me e l'amica Sfigatta... ce le siamo date di santa ragione... ma il RISPETTO non è mai venuto meno... ci siamo dati la mano... l'ho anche invitata da me... forse la amo... hi, hi, hi... e ho già detto che io mi confronto con le idee... sono duro con le idee... ma non con le persone... su Bruja, basta leggere quello che ho sempre scritto... e le legnate che ci siamo dati... 

... poi, se a te va bene che una venga qui, dopo 140 scritti, a gettar sospetti e MERDA su tutti... ne prendo atto... a ME non sta bene... NO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ipocrita a me?
> ahahahahah
> oddio, Cen... quello che mi sta sul cazzo di te è che se lo stesso post lo scriveva una che non era lalupa, tu non avresti fatto tutto questo casino.
> e non provarci nemmeno a dire di no.


... altra FALSITA'... facilmente smentibile... basta andare a leggere... leggi... poi ritorna... vedi, _odio le ingiustizie_... non le opinioni contrarie... _odio la puzzolente allusione ammiccante_... non la richiesta di spiegazioni... _odio la delazione_... non lo scambio, anche durissimo, sulle IDEE... anzi, ritengo che lo scontro tra IDEE diverse DEBBA essere duro... _franco_... senza ambiguità... giocato sul filo tagliente dell'intelligenza... questo mi piace... _il fango e le fogne_, no... non mi vanno...

... hai letto quello che ha scritto Actarus un minuto fa?... parla di dolore... nel caso ti fosse_ s_-fuggito...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè... a me non risulta esattamente così.. ma io non faccio testo perché sono abbastanza spannata, in questo periodo...
> 
> in ogni caso, Cen, non è dicendo a qualcuno di andar via che risolvi un problema.
> 
> ...


E viva la faccia della chiarezza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> infatti
> a parte che si è voluto ricondurre a tutti i costi la frase di Pasini al tradimento..mentre lui parlava di crisi in senso generale....comunque ritengo che pur collegandola al tradimento non si possa dire che se non si perdona è perchè il rapporto era fragile..non solido...che sforzo!!!!!!!!!ti pare che altrimeni questo solone tradiva?????Ammesso poi che sia solido, perchè poi si tenta di salvare...ma la solidità è proporzionale forse al numero di volte in cui il/la tradita si fà fregare??
> 
> ma dai.....superare la crisi vuol dire che entrambi hanno voglia di far maturare il rapporto e di continuare ad investire...io dopo un tradimento...avrei solo volgia di INVESTIRLO...


Perché sei un tipo rancoroso e non comprendi il bisogno di espansione del partner...che non ti appartiene.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sei un tipo rancoroso e non comprendi il bisogno di espansione del partner...che non ti appartiene.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2007)

*MK*

Già il rancore.... pare che ci sia una scuola di penseiro che stabilisce che il perdono è un passo obbligato perchè pacifica con se stessi e permette di vivere meglio e di rapportarsi, qualunque sia la scelta seguente, in modo più liberale e liberatorio verso il/la partner.
Il ragionamento filerebbe ma se questo concetto parte dal tratitore (uomo o donna) il/la tradito/a dovrebbero perdonare perchè "stando meglio" sarebbero più disponibili o malleabili al concordato ed al rilancio della coppia.
Se allora di perdono dobbiamo parlare, sia pure, ma il perdono è e resta qualcosa che non è vincolato solo alla statura della persona che deve perdonare, ma anche all'entità del danno ed al comportamento seguente di chi ha tradito.
Non so, forse ho una visione moltio schematica dei fatti, ma ho visto troppe volte che averla largheggiante porta spesso alla reiterazione ed all'idea che se è concesso un normale e sano rapportarsi con gli altri, spesso accade che si esondi da un rapporto sociale ed amicale.  Ma su questo serve anche un concorso dell'altra parte. Se si sa che la coppia è in crisi ci si può assolvere perchè entrando non si fa gran danno o si può pensare che alla fine le si dà la spallata susseguente.
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2007)

*Lupa e fedi*

Il gestore del bar ha stabilito alcune"regole"...i cortesi avventori,se accettano bene,se non accettano possono accomodarsi serenamente fuori...detto fra noi,a me queste"regole"non piacciono e mi son accomodato fuori...!Se al padrone và bene intrattenersi con una clientela di"elite"a noi altri non  resta che andar in un altro"esercizio"...ogni tanto faccio un salto..!Vi saluto!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il gestore del bar ha stabilito alcune"regole"...i cortesi avventori,se accettano bene,se non accettano possono accomodarsi serenamente fuori...detto fra noi,a me queste"regole"non piacciono e mi son accomodato fuori...!Se al padrone và bene intrattenersi con una clientela di"elite"a noi altri non resta che andar in un altro"esercizio"...ogni tanto faccio un salto..!Vi saluto!!


... amico Oscuro!... ti giuro che mi sei mancato... non sto scherzando... puttana eva, ce le siamo date io e tu, eh?... mi stavo chiedendo dove cavolo fossi finito... mi mancavi...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico Oscuro!... ti giuro che mi sei mancato... non sto scherzando... puttana eva, ce le siamo date io e tu, eh?... mi stavo chiedendo dove cavolo fossi finito... mi mancavi...



Love&Peace


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Love&Peace


... ma allora è vero!... tu non hai mai letto un cazzo di quel che scrivo... oppure hai letto ma non hai capito... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Si chen ma non ti ho mai colpito alle spalle....mai in pvt!!Ricordatelo!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma allora è vero!... tu non hai mai letto un cazzo di quel che scrivo... oppure hai letto ma non hai capito... hi, hi, hi...




















   non capisco ma intuisco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps sono pazza non lo sapevi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si chen ma non ti ho mai colpito alle spalle....mai in pvt!!Ricordatelo!!


... *NEMMENO IO*!... ce le siamo date... ma non provo rancore nei tuoi confronti... non provo alcuna emozione negativa per te che stai al di là dello schermo... sono un Samurai... e t'immagino come uno di quegli scalmanati che giravano per il Giappone medioevale, raminghi, con la spada... non penso affatto che tu sia una persona cattiva... l'ho già scritto e detto...


----------



## oscuro (7 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Cazzo chen se non fosse per i tuoi eccessi...a volte mi hai fatto pure ridere...così come a volte è stato interessante leggerti..però...per mia indole è difficile tollerare certe tue"uscite indelicate"...d'altronde ognuno ha la sua natura...se invece di una sterile ostentazione..fossi piu umile saresti piu utile..e potremmo servirci delle tue conoscenze che nessuno   ti disconosce!Magari scopriresti relazionandoti con me  cos'è un knokk...un psi...un boost controller..un logger...contropressioni,  filler, e punti di corda....questo per dirti che ogni utente ha la sua storia..le sue"conoscenze"...non prenderla per una morale...non mi và di polemizzare...ti sto semplicemente spiegando la natura del mio malumore nei tuoi riguardi!!


----------



## Old Angel (7 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Cazzo chen se non fosse per i tuoi eccessi...a volte mi hai fatto pure ridere...così come a volte è stato interessante leggerti..però...per mia indole è difficile tollerare certe tue"uscite indelicate"...d'altronde ognuno ha la sua natura...se invece di una sterile ostentazione..fossi piu umile saresti piu utile..e potremmo servirci delle tue conoscenze che nessuno   ti disconosce!Magari scopriresti relazionandoti con me  cos'è un knokk...un psi...un boost controller..un logger...contropressioni,  filler, e punti di corda....questo per dirti che ogni utente ha la sua storia..le sue"conoscenze"...non prenderla per una morale.*..non mi và di polemizzare...ti sto semplicemente spiegando la natura del mio malumore nei tuoi riguardi!!


Quoto uhhh se quoto


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *NEMMENO IO*!... ce le siamo date... ma non provo rancore nei tuoi confronti... non provo alcuna emozione negativa per te che stai al di là dello schermo... sono un Samurai... e t'immagino come uno di quegli scalmanati che giravano per il Giappone medioevale, raminghi, con la spada... non penso affatto che tu sia una persona cattiva... l'ho già scritto e detto...


con la spada mezza spaccata e guercio di un occhio, vorrai dire...
quando cerchi di essere gentile sei anche più crudele..


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo chen se non fosse per i tuoi eccessi...a volte mi hai fatto pure ridere...così come a volte è stato interessante leggerti..però...per mia indole è difficile tollerare certe tue"uscite indelicate"...d'altronde ognuno ha la sua natura...se invece di una sterile ostentazione..fossi piu umile saresti piu utile..e potremmo servirci delle tue conoscenze che nessuno ti disconosce!Magari scopriresti relazionandoti con me cos'è un knokk...un psi...un boost controller..un logger...contropressioni, filler, e punti di corda....questo per dirti che ogni utente ha la sua storia..le sue"conoscenze"...non prenderla per una morale...non mi và di polemizzare...ti sto semplicemente spiegando la natura del mio malumore nei tuoi riguardi!!


... e allora chiudiamo-_la_ qui... tra di noi ci sarà sempre il rischio di estrarre la spada... ma questo non significa che non si possa convivere qui dentro... io non voglio che qualcuno se ne vada da questo forum... più _teste di cazzo_ (in senso buono, s'intende... hi, hi, hi...) ci sono... più mi diverto a combattere... _SULLE IDEE_... tu mi hai frainteso... posso provare a distruggere quel che scrivi ma MAI proverò a distruggere TE come persona... questo è il mio rispetto... non sono un ipocrita o un perbenista del cazzo... se devo picchiare, picchio... ma sono pronto a stringere la mano di chiunque... come faccio sul ring...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Quoto uhhh se quoto


... stanne fuori, amigo... qui si gioca con la _nitroglicerina_... hi, hi, hi... basta poco... e non si salva più nessuno... hi, hi, hi... Oscuro ha il grilletto _facile_... e a me, piace giocare con i fiammiferi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> con la spada mezza spaccata e guercio di un occhio, vorrai dire...
> quando cerchi di essere gentile sei anche più crudele..


... stanne fuori... sei solo una _femmina_... hi, hi, hi... questa è roba da uomini... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... stanne fuori... sei solo una _femmina_... hi, hi, hi... questa è roba da uomini... hi, hi, hi...


a me tu non dici di stare fuori da un bel niente, intanto...
e poi guarda, per essere femmina sono femmina, e sono sempre femmina anche se ti tiro un cartone di quelli belli sani.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me tu non dici di stare fuori da un bel niente, intanto...
> e poi guarda, per essere femmina sono femmina, e sono sempre femmina anche se ti tiro un cartone di quelli belli sani.


... un cartone a me?... hi, hi, hi... allora, senti Annetta... tu, per tirare un cartone a me, faresti, PRIMA, circa duecento movimenti con il corpo... io li "vedrei" subito... e i miei riflessi condizionati mi porterebbero a reagire... il risultato sarebbe questo: appena tu solo _immaginassi _di tirarmi un cartone, ti ritroveresti a cento metri completamente disintegrata... sono abituato a salire sul ring con gente di due metri e di cento chili di muscoli... per me, TU, sei un insetto di fronte ad un InterCity... ieri sera, in palestra, ho fatto panca con 150 chili...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un cartone a me?... hi, hi, hi... allora, senti Annetta... tu, per tirare un cartone a me, faresti, PRIMA, circa duecento movimenti con il corpo... io li "vedrei" subito... e i miei riflessi condizionati mi porterebbero a reagire... il risultato sarebbe questo: appena tu solo _immaginassi _di tirarmi un cartone, ti ritroveresti a cento metri completamente disintegrata... sono abituato a salire sul ring con gente di due metri e di cento chili di muscoli... per me, TU, sei un insetto di fronte ad un InterCity... ieri sera, in palestra, ho fatto panca con 150 chili...




























che paura... 
chi sente il bisogno di vantarsi di qualcosa, in genere lo fa perchè nessuno oltre a lui, se si è accorto che c'era qualcosa di cui accorgersi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che paura...
> chi sente il bisogno di vantarsi di qualcosa, in genere lo fa perchè nessuno oltre a lui, se si è accorto che c'era qualcosa di cui accorgersi.


... Ciao Annetta... adesso devo andare... a presto.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me tu non dici di stare fuori da un bel niente, intanto...
> e poi guarda, per essere femmina sono femmina, e sono sempre femmina anche se ti tiro un cartone di quelli belli sani.


 
che tiri tu???


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che tiri tu???


niente, niente leo. non tiro niente...
anche se... una bella riga ogni tanto mi tenta... ma resisto.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> niente, niente leo. non tiro niente...
> anche se... una bella riga ogni tanto mi tenta... ma resisto.


 
sarò un po rincoglionito, ma oggi non capisco proprio


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sarò un po rincoglionito, ma oggi non capisco proprio


meglio dai...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> meglio dai...


Anna sei ADORABILE!!! Ti aiuto io coi cartoni eh...femmina a chi, ma come si permette!!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Ok chen...chiudiamola qui...stringiamoci la mano idealmente anche se rimango delle mie opinioni....cmq sempre pronto a ricredermi!!Anna  hai 45 anni che dici di farla finita pure tu?Sinceramente a te non ho nessuna intenzione di stringere la mano....non capisco che vuoi..e perche hai sempre parole denigratorie nei miei confronti...con chen può esser anche gratificante scazzare con te proprio no,per cui potresti serenamente evitare...anche perchè la questione è unilaterale...io non ti considero proprio e mi son stancato delle tue frasi"Sciocchine"


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok chen...chiudiamola qui...stringiamoci la mano idealmente anche se rimango delle mie opinioni....cmq sempre pronto a ricredermi!!Anna hai 45 anni che dici di farla finita pure tu?Sinceramente a te non ho nessuna intenzione di stringere la mano....non capisco che vuoi..e perche hai sempre parole denigratorie nei miei confronti...con chen può esser anche gratificante scazzare con te proprio no,per cui potresti serenamente evitare...anche perchè la questione è unilaterale...io non ti considero proprio e mi son stancato delle tue frasi"Sciocchine"


mi sforzerò in tutti i modi di ignorarti. contento?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok chen...chiudiamola qui...stringiamoci la mano idealmente anche se rimango delle mie opinioni....cmq sempre pronto a ricredermi!!Anna hai 45 anni che dici di farla finita pure tu?Sinceramente a te non ho nessuna intenzione di stringere la mano....non capisco che vuoi..e perche hai sempre parole denigratorie nei miei confronti...con chen può esser anche gratificante scazzare con te proprio no,per cui potresti serenamente evitare...anche perchè la questione è unilaterale...io non ti considero proprio e mi son stancato delle tue frasi"Sciocchine"


... bene... io mi tengo le mie... e sono pronto a farti ancora il _pelo e il contro-pelo_... insomma, _cazzo_, di che hai paura?... se c'è da _picchiare_, si _picchia_... ripeto, qui si trattano le idee... non le persone... un po' di Far West ci vuole... altrimenti tutto diventa _bacia_-mano & _inchini_... roba da signor-_ine_ in _meno_-pausa... hi, hi, hi... lo scontro e il conflitto delle idee... è arte _spietata_... è arte della spada...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... bene... io mi tengo le mie... e sono pronto a farti ancora il _pelo e il contro-pelo_... insomma, _cazzo_, di che hai paura?... se c'è da _picchiare_, si _picchia_... ripeto, qui si trattano le idee... non le persone... un po' di Far West ci vuole... altrimenti tutto diventa _bacia_-mano & _inchini_... roba da signor-_ine_ in _meno_-pausa... hi, hi, hi... lo scontro e il conflitto delle idee... è arte _spietata_... è arte della spada...


e allora io sono john wayne
e tu?


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Paura?ma no dai... un confronto sulle idee ci stà...ma sconfinare con insulti alla persona o ad una "categoria"di persone..con riferimenti razzistici o razziali..non mi sembra un bel modo di confrontarsi...così come denigrare chi ha un opinione diversa dalla nostra dandogli del celebroleso...o del banale...!Chen credo che nessuna opinione sia banale...nessuno  ha un vissuto"banale"...stabilisci tu il concetto di banalità?come la misuri?é una misurazione oggettiva la tua?NON é UNA SFIDA mi raccomando!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Paura?ma no dai... un confronto sulle idee ci stà...ma sconfinare con insulti alla persona o ad una "categoria"di persone..con riferimenti razzistici o razziali..non mi sembra un bel modo di confrontarsi...così come denigrare chi ha un opinione diversa dalla nostra dandogli del celebroleso...o del banale...!Chen credo che nessuna opinione sia banale...nessuno ha un vissuto"banale"...stabilisci tu il concetto di banalità?come la misuri?é una misurazione oggettiva la tua?NON é UNA SFIDA mi raccomando!!!


... aspetta, il razzismo non va bene... non sono mai stato razzista... ho girato mezzo mondo e ho amici ovunque... ho vissuto in Nigeria, a Lagos, e a Hong Kong... ho amici di ogni religione e di ogni colore... senti, BANALE non è un'offesa... quando dico BANALE, intendo BANALE, ovvero cosa "_già sentita, nota, stra-nota, trita, ri-trita_"... le idee BANALI esistono e sono quelle dei luoghi comuni... del tipo: "dopo la tempesta ritorna il sole"... "fatti forza, che poi passa"... "non ci si può fidare di nessuno"... e altre cazzate simili... capisci?... sono BANALI... prive di originalità... danno un contributo pari allo ZERO... si può anche vivere banalmente... si vive banalmente quando si vive intruppati nei luoghi comuni... quando si insegue la ricchezza per la ricchezza... l'apparenza... il vuoto dell'immagine... posso rilevare la BANALITA' perché è il riflesso del CONFORMISMO...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e allora io sono john wayne
> e tu?


... vedo che hai scelto un "_vero_" cow boy... abilissimo con la "_pistola_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> BANALE non è un'offesa... quando dico BANALE, intendo BANALE, ovvero cosa "_già sentita, nota, stra-nota, trita, ri-trita_"... le idee BANALI esistono e sono quelle dei luoghi comuni... del tipo: "dopo la tempesta ritorna il sole"... "fatti forza, che poi passa"... "non ci si può fidare di nessuno"... e altre cazzate simili... capisci?... sono BANALI... prive di originalità... danno un contributo pari allo ZERO... si può anche vivere banalmente... si vive banalmente quando si vive intruppati nei luoghi comuni... quando si insegue la ricchezza per la ricchezza... l'apparenza... il vuoto dell'immagine... posso rilevare la BANALITA' perché è il riflesso del CONFORMISMO...    [/SIZE]
































 :


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> :


... se ci fossimo incontrati _io & tu_, amica MK... sai che coppietta _anti_-conformista... 
Miss _Nitro_ and Mr _Glicerina_... 
_Glicerina, eh?_... non _Vaselina!_... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*chen*

Chen star li a menarla sui proletari da 1200 euro al mese non ti sembra una forma di razzismo e di discriminazione?Magari la tua voleva esser una provocazione...ma vien percepita e recepita come un offesa o peggio....sui luoghi comuni son perfettamente d'accordo...!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... se ci fossimo incontrati _io & tu_, amica MK... sai che coppietta _anti_-conformista...
> Miss _Nitro_ and Mr _Glicerina_...
> _Glicerina, eh?_... non _Vaselina!_... hi, hi, hi...​


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Novembre 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chen star li a menarla sui proletari da 1200 euro al mese non ti sembra una forma di razzismo e di discriminazione?Magari la tua voleva esser una provocazione...ma vien percepita e recepita come un offesa o peggio....sui luoghi comuni son perfettamente d'accordo...!


... Oscuro... sei proprio una brava persona... non mi sbagliavo... sei un _ingenuo_... è l'arte della_ dialettica_, capisci?... si scrivono le cose che sai essere le più dolorose per l'altro... quando ho scritto quelle cose e mi sono accorto che ti facevono incazzare, le ho usate... nell'arte della dialettica, amico mio, non conta la verità... contano i risultati...


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*

Son molto meno bravo di quel che pensi...ho fatto lo stesso con la storia di tua madre...per cui pari e patta....sai, una cosa mi ha fatto veramente incazzare...che nessuno abbia preso provvedimenti nei tuoi confronti....sei andato giù pesante fra puzze ed elemosine....attento alle persone ingenue..o che ritieni tali....son imprevedibili e pericolose!!Una persona con cui ho lavorato...un giorno mi disse:Temi la rabbia dell'uomo mite!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Permettete?*

Vorreri fare un'aggiunta al mio concetto iniziale...................
Parlavamo di perdono, bene per me esistopno due perdoni, uno concettuale che non si può concedere per ovvie ragioni quali il fatto che concettualmente non ha senso il perdonare una cosa che è accaduta e che ha avuto le ripercussioni che poteva avere..... se ne prende atto, punto! Poi abbiamo il perdono personale che è quello di cui di disquisisce.... si perdona nella misura in cui sentiamo che il perdono è utile, serve alla ricomposizione della coppia o serve a chiudere con civiltà e comprensione degli eventi, e perchè in fondo è una pacificazione con se stessi vesrso l'eventoi che tanto ha cambiato lo stato delle cose.
Nessuno può perdonare concettualmente un tradimento perchè è una lesione alla struttura precostituita della coppia, e la trasgressione in sè non necessità di perdono, ma se si accetta che le cose possono cambiare e le persone idem, che ci sono evoluzioni nel corso della vita e che le persone possono avere nuove e diverse priorità, allora il perdono personale è il percorso da farsi. In fondo è un perdono-comprensione che porta a riprendere contatto con la realtà, che è nuova, e ad abbandonare la vecchia idea di quello che era la coppia, con le sue idealizzazioni ed illusioni!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Chen e oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Son molto meno bravo di quel che pensi...ho fatto lo stesso con la storia di tua madre...per cui pari e patta....sai, una cosa mi ha fatto veramente incazzare...che nessuno abbia preso provvedimenti nei tuoi confronti....sei andato giù pesante fra puzze ed elemosine....attento alle persone ingenue..o che ritieni tali....son imprevedibili e pericolose!!Una persona con cui ho lavorato...un giorno mi disse:Temi la rabbia dell'uomo mite!!!


 
Io direi meglio presta attenzione al silenzio dei miti......!!!!
Bruja


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*chen*

Conta il risultato?un samurai dovrebbe aver un codice d'onore e conseguire il risultato rispettandolo...ho il grilletto facile ma l'etica di non sparare mai alle spalle!!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*brujia*

Sottile bruia...qualche riferimento personale?o casuale?Mi assumo le mie responsabilità...per il non silenzio dei miti...!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Sottile bruia...qualche riferimento personale?o casuale?Mi assumo le mie responsabilità...per il non silenzio dei miti...!!


Nulla di personale.... solo una riflessione su una frase azzeccata... !!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Novembre 2007)

*Il perdono?*

E' ridicolo parlare di perdono, comprensione, accettazione e tante belle cose, e poi rintuzzarsi l'un l'altro, adoperando terminologie offensive e metodi meschini.
Non credo di essere l'unica a percepire tanta meschinità.
Chi si deve offendere...lo faccia pure. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' ridicolo parlare di perdono, comprensione, accettazione e tante belle cose, e poi rintuzzarsi l'un l'altro, adoperando terminologie offensive e metodi meschini.
> Non credo di essere l'unica a percepire tanta meschinità.
> Chi si deve offendere...lo faccia pure.
> 
> ...


Non sei sola.
E ci sarebbe altro da dire se se ne potesse immaginare un'utilità.



P.S. Non c'è più la mezza stagione


----------



## oscuro (8 Novembre 2007)

*iris*

C'è poco da offendersi..hai ragione e basta!Parlo per me... non mi offendo per le opinioni o le critiche espresse civilmente.....e comprensibile il tuo pensiero e al posto tuo anche io mi esprimerei così!!


----------



## Iris (8 Novembre 2007)

*P/R*

Sono sempre stata convinta che l'eccessiva tolleranza diventi colpevolezza...
ma se nella realtà vi sono delle modalità di reazione, nel virtuale è assolutamente inutile direi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Era solo uno sfogo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono sempre stata convinta che l'eccessiva tolleranza diventi colpevolezza...
> ma se nella realtà vi sono delle modalità di reazione, nel virtuale è assolutamente inutile direi.
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo in pieno


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono sempre stata convinta che l'eccessiva tolleranza diventi colpevolezza...



Assolutamente d'accordo con te, in sintonia oggi eh...


----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2007)

BRRRRRRRRRRRR che freddo che c'e' qua dentro ...


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2007)

... che si fa?


----------



## Old sfigatta (8 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Mari' (8 Novembre 2007)

OK ... se c'e' sommossa chiamatemi


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> OK ... se c'e' sommossa chiamatemi


Tu comincia a tirar fuori il cambio invernale..... giusto per pararti dal freddo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu comincia a tirar fuori il cambio invernale..... giusto per pararti dal freddo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gia' fatto, tutto sotto controllo ... messo pure l'anticongelante nel radiatore dell'auto.

Dopo 8anni di Maine, conosco bene il freddo


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia' fatto, tutto sotto controllo ... messo pure l'anticongelante nel radiatore dell'auto.
> 
> Dopo 8anni di Maine, conosco bene il freddo





















mi ricordo ancora i tuoi racconti dal Main, con la neve da spalare, dopo 4 giorni di nevicate...
un po' mi manca la tua corrispondenza dal Main... era come avere un'amica lontana che mi parlava di un posto quasi fiabesco...


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi ricordo ancora i tuoi racconti dal Main, con la neve da spalare, dopo 4 giorni di nevicate...
> un po' mi manca la tua corrispondenza dal Main... era come avere un'amica lontana che mi parlava di un posto quasi fiabesco...


Tu te la ridi eh, ed io spalavo ... comunque il posto resta bellissimo (anche se e' legato sgradevoli ricordi) ... sapessi Anna quante volte ho nostalgia del Maine e dei suoi meravigliosi paesaggi

autunno
http://www.mooersrealty.com/2001 Winner Maine Foliage Contest.jpg

inverno
http://z.about.com/d/portlandme/1/0/t/1/mephoto65.jpg

primavera
http://leslieland.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/lilac-buds-07.jpg

estate
http://www.onebigmaine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/maine-lighthouse.jpg

fiabesco, e' vero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Novembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=RYZGNKT2_e0


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Novembre 2007)

*? vediamo quante*

*La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.

Sappiamo perdonare?


Quante volte su queste pagine diciamo "Ah no meglio sbatterlo/la fuori di casa subito?"

Quando come e perché si puo' e si deve iniziare un percorso di perdono?

Perdono si o perdono no?

Avete voglia di parlarne?

Bacio!* 



Domando ??? quante volte ???? ho perdonato un anno fa quando i sospetti divennero certezze, dolore, casino, ect. ma poi decisi di perdonarla (la amo), tre mesi dopo scopro che si sentono e che fanno le cose un pò più intelligentemente (nascoste), di nuovo dolore, casino, i bambini che soffrono in mezzo a questa bufera...di nuovo la bevo, "..e solo un amico che ha bisogno di conforto in certi momenti difficili....", passano i mesi e prima delle ferie vedo per caso un'altro contatto (via chat) sembra innocente, ma vuol dire che la storia non è finita....e per terza volta un putiferio e lancio il mio ultimatum, o lui o mè........un anno dopo e 3 "sorry" dopo, mi ritrovo a cambiare anche nei sentimenti...ogni giorno che passa la rispetto meno e sento che il MIO AMORE sprofonda, anche se perdono, non vado avanti..ho il dubbio perenne che la cosa sia evoluta, più sofisticata, una corsa per vedere se sono abbastanza intelligente da scoprire il nuovo modus operandi, e veramente ne sono stanco, anche se lei fa di tutto per farmi dimenticare, non ha il tempo fisico per trovarsi con lui, e non so se esiste ancora un LUI, ma adesso dopo tutte le ricadute non vorrei far altro che sparire, allontanarmi, ma i cuccioli mi trattengono e non voglio o non me la sento di lasciarli così piccoli (11/5)....così che il PERDONO mi sembra nel mio caso sia stato preso come segno di debolezza...ma cosa dovrei fare..mandare tutti aff......lo solo per dimostrare che sono forte o che non me ne frega...purtroppo adesso non posso pensare solo a ME ma devo pensare anche a loro.....ma adesso basta di perdono, si perdona chi è veramente pentito del suo errore e ci mette del suo per cambiare...o ??? devo continuare a perdonare.....

P.D. Scusate il mio ITALIANO, sono cresciuto all'estero e la mia educazione formale è stata in un'altra lingua, spero saprete scusarmi certi orrori grammaticali, ma spero che l'idea del tutto sia stata espressa a dovere.
Grazie.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Novembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> *La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.*
> 
> _*Sappiamo perdonare?*_
> 
> ...


Tranquillo, chi legge oggi è interessato più al contenuto che alla forma...domani si vedrà!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non c'è bisogno di mandare *tutto *a fanc..o, magari basterebbe solo lei 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... o per lo meno farle intendere chiaramente che altre prove di appello non ne riceverà più...

Ma quanto ormai questa stima/fiducia è ormai solo un ricordo? 
Quanto ancora la ami? 
Cosa di lei (oltre i figli) te la fa sentire così irrinunciabile?

Perchè l'impressione è che tu sia un vulcano sull'orlo di esplodere!


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquillo, chi legge oggi è interessato più al contenuto che alla forma...domani si vedrà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sto per esplodere ma non voglio far male a nessuno meno alla prole...
La stima/fiducia come la chiami e cominciata a diminuire dopo la seconda scoperta..e dopo la terza..il climax della situazione. Sento dentro di mè che non ce la faccio a darle fiducia..dopo tutto. E la amo ancora..abbastanza da viverci assime e darle una mano in casa con i piccoli e le cose domestiche, sono premuroso con lei..ma distante con l'affetto, voglo che senta che mi ha ferito troppo e che mi sta perdendo se non fisicamente almeno emotivamente.
E sinceramente confesso che se non ci fossero i bambini in mezzo del ciclone, me ne sarei andato un anno fà..e scriverei di quanto bene mi sento lontano da lei, etc., etc.-Però la realtà è un'altra quella del giorno a giorno, alti e bassi, piccole delusioni e sensazione di non essere più per LEI, l'uomo che tanto aveva amato...beh, la vita è così....perennemente bastonato..un salutone e grazie..


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Novembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sì sto per esplodere ma non voglio far male a nessuno meno alla prole...
> La stima/fiducia come la chiami e cominciata a diminuire dopo la seconda scoperta..e dopo la terza..il climax della situazione. Sento dentro di mè che non ce la faccio a darle fiducia..dopo tutto. E la amo ancora..abbastanza da viverci assime e darle una mano in casa con i piccoli e le cose domestiche, sono premuroso con lei..ma *distante con l'affetto, voglo che senta che mi ha ferito troppo e che mi sta perdendo se non fisicamente almeno emotivamente.*
> E sinceramente confesso che se non ci fossero i bambini in mezzo del ciclone, me ne sarei andato un anno fà..e scriverei di quanto bene mi sento lontano da lei, etc., etc.-Però la realtà è un'altra quella del giorno a giorno, alti e bassi, piccole delusioni e sensazione di non essere più per LEI, l'uomo che tanto aveva amato...beh, la vita è così....perennemente bastonato..un salutone e grazie..


Lele, fuori dai denti: non riesci a perdonarla,non la vuoi  con te...nè senza di te...la vuoi punire, correggimi se sbaglio!

Quale possibilità di recupero ci potrà mai essere così?

Lei resterà dov'è e tu pure col tuo malumore...due forze che divergono...dove possono condurre?
Lei tornerà a cercare altro conforto e tu ti tornerai ad incavolare ma resterai ancora lì...e in questo pensi che i figli non ne risentiranno? pensio che così li stai davvero tutelando?


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Novembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sì sto per esplodere ma non voglio far male a nessuno meno alla prole...
> La stima/fiducia come la chiami e cominciata a diminuire dopo la seconda scoperta..e dopo la terza..il climax della situazione. Sento dentro di mè che non ce la faccio a darle fiducia..dopo tutto. E la amo ancora..abbastanza da viverci assime e darle una mano in casa con i piccoli e le cose domestiche, sono premuroso con lei..ma distante con l'affetto, voglo che senta che mi ha ferito troppo e che mi sta perdendo se non fisicamente almeno emotivamente.
> E sinceramente confesso che se non ci fossero i bambini in mezzo del ciclone, me ne sarei andato un anno fà..*e scriverei di quanto bene mi sento lontano da lei,* etc., etc.-Però la realtà è un'altra quella del giorno a giorno, alti e bassi, piccole delusioni e sensazione di non essere più per LEI, l'uomo che tanto aveva amato...beh, la vita è così....perennemente bastonato..un salutone e grazie..


Tu queste cose devi dirgliele comunque..bimbi o non bimbi!!
Lei deve sapere quello che stai provando!Non puoi tenere tutto dentro!E soprattutto le devi spiegare che deve cambiare atteggiamento e comportamento...
Non puoi rimanere lì indipendentemente da tutto senza nemmeno far avvertire la tua incazzatura e il tuo dolore...ma diamine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Angel (12 Novembre 2007)

lele51 ha detto:


> *La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> Sappiamo perdonare?
> 
> ...


Non per metterti la pulce nell'orecchio, ma occhio a differenza di te la mia ingenuità è durata quasi 3 anni


----------



## tatitati (12 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


 
il perdono... mah.. io personalmente ho sempre perdonato e ho preso solo calci come ringraziamento.. quindi direi che sia meglio non farlo. chiudere e stop. beso
sono sintetica ma sto un po' incazzata...


----------



## Old sfigatta (12 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> il perdono... mah.. io personalmente ho sempre perdonato e ho preso solo calci come ringraziamento.. quindi direi che sia meglio non farlo. chiudere e stop. beso
> sono sintetica ma sto un po' incazzata...


quanta ragione che hai!!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*lele*

Insomma sei una pentola a pressione con la valvola che sta iniziando ad intasarsi.
Purtroppo sei stato messo alla prova non da un errore ma da sue reiterazioni e la fiducia viene frustata a sangue in questi frangenti. 
Dubito che il tuo sia amore, certo è affetto e senso di responsabilità, ma amore direi proprio che non ce ne sia... ed è indicativo che tu voglia che lei percepisca la tua distanza, il distacco emozionale; Il fatto che tu resti per i figli dimostra che resti per altro che non sia lei di cui ormai hai un'idea che non potrà cambiare comunque, proprio perchè non ha sbagliato singolarmente ed isolatamente ma con continuità.
Tu non sei più l'uomo che speravi essere per lei e lei percepisce che tu "respiri meglio" fuori dal suo raggio.
Tu devi solo convincerti che hai fatto una scelta dovuta, di responsabilitrà e che niente e nessuno può giudicarla, ma solo la tua autonomia ed il tuo buon senso; va comunque da sé che dovrai ad un certo punto metterti di fronte alla TUA qualità di vita e decidere quanto sia giusto appartarla, soecie se lei è, tutto sommato, una madre degna e consapevole.
Privarsi della vita vera, delle opportunità e della qualità esistenziale è un sacrificio che può avere un motivo tremporale, ma non può essere definitivo, poichè anche la qualità della persona che vuoi essere viene inficiata dalla obbligo di sottoporsi ad essere una persona spenta e intristita.
Valuta se davvero questa tua scelta ha, almeno per la tua famiglia, un valore esistenziale reale ed efficace.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vorreri fare un'aggiunta al mio concetto iniziale...................
> Parlavamo di perdono, bene per me esistopno due perdoni, uno concettuale che non si può concedere per ovvie ragioni quali il fatto che concettualmente non ha senso il perdonare una cosa che è accaduta e che ha avuto le ripercussioni che poteva avere..... se ne prende atto, punto! Poi abbiamo il perdono personale che è quello di cui di disquisisce.... si perdona nella misura in cui sentiamo che il perdono è utile, serve alla ricomposizione della coppia o serve a chiudere con civiltà e comprensione degli eventi, e perchè in fondo è una pacificazione con se stessi vesrso l'eventoi che tanto ha cambiato lo stato delle cose.
> Nessuno può perdonare concettualmente un tradimento perchè è una lesione alla struttura precostituita della coppia, e la trasgressione in sè non necessità di perdono, ma se si accetta che le cose possono cambiare e le persone idem, che ci sono evoluzioni nel corso della vita e che le persone possono avere nuove e diverse priorità, allora il perdono personale è il percorso da farsi. In fondo è un perdono-comprensione che porta a riprendere contatto con la realtà, che è nuova, e ad abbandonare la vecchia idea di quello che era la coppia, con le sue idealizzazioni ed illusioni!!
> Bruja


... senti, aristote-_lessa_, prima distingui un perdono "_concettuale_", "_cognitivo_" e poi affermi che _non es_iste... meglio non distinguerlo e basta, o no?... perché evocare l'inesistente per poi dire che non esiste?... è ovvio che il perdono "_concettuale_" non può esistere... esiste l'elaborazione _cognitiva_... il superamento dialettico operato dalla ragione... sul resto, sono d'accordo... il perdono può aiutare sul piano emotivo... _emozionale_... tuttavia, come ho già detto, da solo, senza l'elaborazione cognitiva, si traduce in un _atto mistico-religioso_... in una sorta di "_ego te absolvo_" che ostacola ed impedisce l'azione della ragione... una sorta di scorciatoia... un colpo di spugna emotivo... spesso foriero di nuovi peccati... di nuove delusioni...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un colpo di spugna emotivo... spesso foriero di nuovi peccati... di nuove delusioni...  [/SIZE]


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*CHen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, aristote-_lessa_, prima distingui un perdono "_concettuale_", "_cognitivo_" e poi affermi che _non es_iste... meglio non distinguerlo e basta, o no?... perché evocare l'inesistente per poi dire che non esiste?... è ovvio che il perdono "_concettuale_" non può esistere... esiste l'elaborazione _cognitiva_... il superamento dialettico operato dalla ragione... sul resto, sono d'accordo... il perdono può aiutare sul piano emotivo... _emozionale_... tuttavia, come ho già detto, da solo, senza l'elaborazione cognitiva, si traduce in un _atto mistico-religioso_... in una sorta di "_ego te absolvo_" che ostacola ed impedisce l'azione della ragione... una sorta di scorciatoia... un colpo di spugna emotivo... spesso foriero di nuovi peccati... di nuove delusioni...


 
E' ovvio che il perdono concettuale è argomento astratto che non ha interferenza nella realtà. Non ho tutta la tua eloquenza, ma se qualcosa è concettuale e per sua natura inamovibile dico che non posso muoverlo... non ne nego la valenza.  Questo era il senso.
Resto io stessa del parere che per perdonare in modo cognitivo sia necessario comprendere i "passi" della trasgressione altrui; e qui subentra la nostra capacità di metterci in discussione.  Più l'idea che non si sia tradibili è forte e più dura sarà la presa di coscienza che il tradimento è avvenuto.  
Quanto al perdono non lo considero un atto cesareo o celeste ma un atto consapevole delle mancanze reciproche, anche se in percentuale diversa. Tuttavia credo che il perdono sia spesso un atto più utile a chi lo compie che a chi lo riceve; chi perdona spesso si sente una persona migliore, chi è perdonato/a ha sovente il peso di una gratitudine che porta ad un senso di insopportabilità per tanta buonagrazia!
Bruja


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tuttavia credo che il perdono sia spesso un atto più utile a chi lo compie che a chi lo riceve; chi perdona spesso si sente una persona migliore, chi è perdonato/a ha sovente il peso di una gratitudine che porta ad un senso di insopportabilità per tanta buonagrazia!


Bruja secondo me è esattamente il contrario invece!


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bruja secondo me è esattamente il contrario invece!


 
Non ho detto che sia obbligatorio ma che sia diffuso quando c'è vero perdono. Chiaro che poi gli agenti interni alla coppia fanno le differenze.
Tu invece credi che chi viene perdonato sia felice e sereno e che chi perdona si conservi sospettoso e rancoroso.... in questo caso però non c'è vero perdono perchè uno si illude e l'altro aspetta di venire smentito nella sua diffidenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' ovvio che il perdono concettuale è argomento astratto che non ha interferenza nella realtà. Non ho tutta la tua eloquenza, ma se qualcosa è concettuale e per sua natura inamovibile dico che non posso muoverlo... non ne nego la valenza. Questo era il senso.
> Resto io stessa del parere che per perdonare in modo cognitivo sia necessario comprendere i "passi" della trasgressione altrui; e qui subentra la nostra capacità di metterci in discussione. Più l'idea che non si sia tradibili è forte e più dura sarà la presa di coscienza che il tradimento è avvenuto.
> Quanto al perdono non lo considero un atto cesareo o celeste ma un atto consapevole delle mancanze reciproche, anche se in percentuale diversa. Tuttavia credo che il perdono sia spesso un atto più utile a chi lo compie che a chi lo riceve; chi perdona spesso si sente una persona migliore, chi è perdonato/a ha sovente il peso di una gratitudine che porta ad un senso di insopportabilità per tanta buonagrazia!
> Bruja


... _esatta_-mente quel che avevo evidenziato: _l'atto del perdono_, introduce un'asimmetria relazionale tra il per-_donante _e il per-_donato_... è questo un _buon inizio_?... o non è meglio la com-_prensione_... che non perdona... ma è un "_contenere in sé_", "capacità di rac-_chiudere_" _le ragioni_... attra-_verso_ la ragione...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tu invece credi che chi viene perdonato sia felice e sereno e che chi perdona si conservi sospettoso e rancoroso.... in questo caso però non c'è vero perdono perchè uno si illude e l'altro aspetta di venire smentito nella sua diffidenza.
> Bruja


No no niente sospetti o rancori. E' che se si chiede perdono e questo viene concesso, senza elaborazione di entrambi, alla prima occasione... Tanto poi si perdona!!!!


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _esatta_-mente quel che avevo evidenziato: _l'atto del perdono_, introduce un'asimmetria relazionale tra il per-_donante _e il per-_donato_... è questo un _buon inizio_?... o non è meglio la com-_prensione_... che non perdona... ma è un "_contenere in sé_", "capacità di rac-_chiudere_" _le ragioni_... attra-_verso_ la ragione...


 
E' evidente che questa è la visuale esatta, ma è quella propria ed interiore, in cui 'eventualmentel "perdonato" è oggetto secondario.  Quindi la comprensione diventa un prendere atto e per-dono si offre una nuova opportunità.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No no niente sospetti o rancori. E' che se si chiede perdono e questo viene concesso, senza elaborazione di entrambi, alla prima occasione... Tanto poi si perdona!!!!


... MK, non è tanto la questione del "_poi si perdona_"... è che se non si elabora adeguatamente l'accaduto, le RAGIONI che hanno condotto all'evento "_tradimento_", permangono intatte... le cause del problema rimangono tutte... benché avvolte dal rito mistico-trascendentale dell'"_ego te absolvo_"... che può avere una qualche funzione... ma solo là dove è supportato dal _mistero della fede_... l'amore umano non è un _atto di fede_... ha le sue ragioni... e ragioni tutte sue...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è che se non si elabora adeguatamente l'accaduto, le RAGIONI che hanno condotto all'evento "_tradimento_", permangono intatte... le cause del problema rimangono tutte...









  concordo. E infatti poi ricapita.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... MK, non è tanto la questione del "_poi si perdona_"... è che se non si elabora adeguatamente l'accaduto, le RAGIONI che hanno condotto all'evento "_tradimento_", permangono intatte... le cause del problema rimangono tutte... benché avvolte dal rito mistico-trascendentale dell'"_ego te absolvo_"... che può avere una qualche funzione... ma solo là dove è supportato dal _mistero della fede_... l'amore umano non è un _atto di fede_... ha le sue ragioni... e ragioni tutte sue...


 
Trovo perfettamente centrati i due concetti sulle "ragioni" e quello sull'amore che non è un atto di fede.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' evidente che questa è la visuale esatta, ma è quella propria ed interiore, in cui 'eventualmentel "perdonato" è oggetto secondario. Quindi la comprensione diventa un prendere atto e per-dono si offre una nuova opportunità.
> Bruja


... la comprensione non è un semplice "_prendere atto_"... è "_capacità di racchiudere_", di "_con-tenere in sé_", le _ragioni_ dell'altro... le _spieg-azioni dell'altro_... le _motiv-azioni dell'altro_... non si per-_dona_... si _offre_... secondo limiti e presupposti che nascono proprio dalla _comprensione_... si _offre_ un mondo nuovo dato che il vecchio è oramai morto... attraverso il _perdono_, invece, spesso ci s'illude di restaurare quel che c'era... un rito magico attraverso il quale ristabilire la purezza originaria della coscienza... un annullamento dell'atto (_ego te absolvo_)... una nuova ed impossibile _verginità delle relazioni_... per questo, il perdono è _atto infantile_... giocato interamente nella dimensione emotiva della speranza e del recupero magico di ciò che era... ma che, alla luce della comprensione, non può più essere... 

... il perdono guarda all'indietro... la comprensione guarda in avanti e offre/esplora nuove possibilità...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la comprensione non è un semplice "_prendere atto_"... è "_capacità di racchiudere_", di "_con-tenere in sé_", le _ragioni_ dell'altro... le _spieg-azioni dell'altro_... le _motiv-azioni dell'altro_... non si per-_dona_... si _offre_... secondo limiti e presupposti che nascono proprio dalla _comprensione_... si _offre_ un mondo nuovo dato che il vecchio è oramai morto... attraverso il _perdono_, invece, spesso ci s'illude di restaurare quel che c'era... un rito magico attraverso il quale ristabilire la purezza originaria della coscienza... un annullamento dell'atto (_ego te absolvo_)... una nuova ed impossibile _verginità delle relazioni_... per questo, il perdono è _atto infantile_... giocato interamente nella dimensione emotiva della speranza e del recupero magico di ciò che era... ma che, alla luce della comprensione, non può più essere...
> 
> ... il perdono guarda all'indietro... la comprensione guarda in avanti e offre/esplora nuove possibilità...
































 :


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... la comprensione non è un semplice "_prendere atto_"... è "_capacità di racchiudere_", di "_con-tenere in sé_", le _ragioni_ dell'altro... le _spieg-azioni dell'altro_... le _motiv-azioni dell'altro_... non si per-_dona_... si _offre_... secondo limiti e presupposti che nascono proprio dalla _comprensione_... si _offre_ un mondo nuovo dato che il vecchio è oramai morto... attraverso il _perdono_, invece, spesso ci s'illude di restaurare quel che c'era... un rito magico attraverso il quale ristabilire la purezza originaria della coscienza... un annullamento dell'atto (_ego te absolvo_)... una nuova ed impossibile _verginità delle relazioni_... per questo, il perdono è _atto infantile_... giocato interamente nella dimensione emotiva della speranza e del recupero magico di ciò che era... ma che, alla luce della comprensione, non può più essere...
> 
> ... il perdono guarda all'indietro... la comprensione guarda in avanti e offre/esplora nuove possibilità...


 
Ecco quindi che il dire che la comprensione profonda ed elaborativa può prescindere da un perdono che ha come unica ragione il pregresso che si deve eliminare, ha una sua ragion d'essere.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> concordo. E infatti poi ricapita.


... ricorda, poi, che nella concezione cattolico-cristiana, è molto stretto il rapporto tra _perdono_ e _penitenza_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MK (12 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ricorda, poi, che nella concezione cattolico-cristiana, è molto stretto il rapporto tra _perdono_ e _penitenza_... hi, hi, hi...
























   già...


----------



## Old chensamurai (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco quindi che il dire che la comprensione profonda ed elaborativa può prescindere da un perdono che ha come unica ragione il pregresso che si deve eliminare, ha una sua ragion d'essere.
> Bruja


... _certa_-mente... amica mia...


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Bruja/aggiornamento*



Bruja ha detto:


> Insomma sei una pentola a pressione con la valvola che sta iniziando ad intasarsi.
> Purtroppo sei stato messo alla prova non da un errore ma da sue reiterazioni e la fiducia viene frustata a sangue in questi frangenti.
> Dubito che il tuo sia amore, certo è affetto e senso di responsabilità, ma amore direi proprio che non ce ne sia... ed è indicativo che tu voglia che lei percepisca la tua distanza, il distacco emozionale; Il fatto che tu resti per i figli dimostra che resti per altro che non sia lei di cui ormai hai un'idea che non potrà cambiare comunque, proprio perchè non ha sbagliato singolarmente ed isolatamente ma con continuità.
> Tu non sei più l'uomo che speravi essere per lei e lei percepisce che tu "respiri meglio" fuori dal suo raggio.
> ...


Non pensare che non ho letto la tua azzeccatissima valutazione...nel frattempo sono tornato a stargli vicino anche se sentivo che non era mai tornata a essere la stessa, pero quel che tu chiami il mio NON AMORE mi faceva respirare vicino a lei e lenire le ferite pensando che il tutto cominciava ad annebbiarsi e diventare solo un brutto ricordo, le cose andavano molto meglio...fino a ieri mattina...mia figlia dodicenne che per altro usa già i vestiti di sua madre volendo usare una sua giacca si trovò fra le mani un telefonino (in tutto questo tempo sospettai della sua esistenza ma non ho efettuato un buon lavoro da detective) ed ecco che dopo il 3° perdono e arrivata l'ultima botta...la bambina ha letto i mesaggi (per altro il telefono era fresco di ricarica e batteria) è letteralmente impazzita, ho dovuto usare tutte le ragioni più valide perche andasse a scuola e dimenticasse momentaneamente il disagio....ed allora ti domando un'altra volta *QUANTE VOLTE SI PUO' PERDONARE*...l'ultimo messagio era del 6/12, robe da impazzire il dolore è tornato lacerante e ho lavorato come un automata per tutta la giornata, alla sera poi confronto di base e decisioni anche prese con troppa freddezza...adirittura ho chiamato al tizio e recriminandolo prima, e poi parlandone civilmente abbiamo confrontato le menzogne di cui ci ha imbottiti entrambi...ho sentito la sua delusione, vero !!!, lui pensava di aver a que fare con una persona diversa ed io finalmente mi sono convinto e una volta per tutte della qualità della persona che aveva fatto l'amore con mè quella precisa mattina prima di andare al lavoro...entrambi siamo rimasti di stucco, come una persona può mentire (a me lo capisco..sono lo stronzo del film) ma anche a lui che pensava di avere un rapporto molto romantico con una signora separata in casa...e via così. Stranamente la valvola ancora non è saltata per aria, ma mi son reso conto che non ci può essere un ritorno, un nuovo perdono, penso che 4 bastonate siano sufficenti anche per una testa dura come la mia...purtroppo le circostanze non mi parmettono di lasciare mia figlia che è ferita quanto mè ed andarmene come punizione..l'unica punita sarebbe la piccola ed il piccolino che non rendendosi conto di niente ha bisogno di mè perche ultimamente la stò vivendo da padre e madre (per il suo lavoro ed un tirocinio che termina a Gennaio passa 15 ore fuori casa) e io devo portare a scuola, dargli da mangiare ed accudire il meglio che il mio tempo lo permette a queste due povere anime che non sono colpevoli di quello che noi adulti facciamo. Voglio finire con una sola e unica domanda che le ho fatto reiterativamente in questi due anni di viavai...*?Se non mi ami più..perche non lo acetti di fronte a tutti noi..perche non mi lasci andare e continui a umiliarmi così? *la risposta non arriva mai, penso che finalmente l'ho capita da solo..CIAO Bruja e grazie per il tuo supporto.
p.s. "Non ho bisogno che tu mi illustri che razza di persona sia mia moglie..finalmente ho capito !!!!"


----------



## Bruja (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Lele51*

Perdona se hai avuto l'impressione  che girassi il coltello nella piaga, ma alla fine hai visto che sta creando problemi seri anche alla figlia....  La sua "distrazione" colpevole e la sua insipienza è davvero riprovevole.
Rispondo solo al tuo quesito sul perdono....  chiedi quante volte si possa perdonare?... Tu non sei Gesù e neppure un suo ministro, quindi solo le volte che ritieni servano a costruire qualcosa o che la SUA buonafede possa incentivare una progettualità a venire.  Tu ne vedi???
Credimi capisco la tua posizione anche perchè mi pare che tu sia l'unico ad avere responsabilità e buon senso.
Quanto alla tua frase .....*Se non mi ami più..perche non lo accetti di fronte a tutti noi..perche non mi lasci andare e continui a umiliarmi così?*

Perchè dovrebbe fare una cosa tanto ragionevole e responsabile, dal momento che NON le conviene...? Alla fine la vita da separata, nonostante tutto le creerebbe dei disagi pratici, e dovrebbe anche ricominciare a fare la madre, e visto che tu fino ad oggi hai abbozzato....lei si sente in franchigia!!!
Auguro a te ed a tua figlia tutto il bene possibile.
Bruja


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Dicembre 2007)

*Grazie*

Grazie Bruja, come sempre molto intelligente e ponderata, di nuovo grazie.


----------



## Old Confù (11 Dicembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavo leggiucchiando "Vita a due" di Willy Pasini (datemi dell'esterofila, ma aborro i libri di psicologi - psicoterapeuti italiani, sono un'accozzaglia di casi clinici senza nessun abbozzo teorico dietro), e un tema stamattina casualmente mi è balzato agli occhi: ipse dixit "*Nell'amore ci va generosità, un amore che non supera una CRISI non è un vero amore, è un amore fragile*".
> 
> La crisi presuppone il perdono, presumo.
> 
> ...


 
Il PERDONO in sè lo reputo un concetto abbastanza sterile...arrocca i "protagonosti" sulle proprie posizioni!

*Il perdonato:*  reitera lo stesso errore o sviluppa degli enormi sensi di colpa verso l'altra parte,che spesso e volentieri gli precludono di viversi il rapporto a pieno!

*Il perdonante:*sviluppa rancori che spesso reprime, medita propositi di vendetta o peggio ancora diventa succubbe...e anche tutto questo va a minare il rapporto!

L'allontanamento quindi, almeno in un primo periodo, diventa(almeno per me)quasi fisiologico....per metabolizzare l'accaduto e riflettere sulle cause e su eventuali "correzioni" da apportare al rapporto(qual'ora si ritenesse di poterlo salvare)...
Se si riesce a superare la prima fase, quella del rancore, della mancanza dilaniante(soprattutto d'abitudini),dell'idealizzazione(del partner) post impatto col mondo vero...in linea di massima si giunge ad una fase di lucidità,nella quale si possono fare tutte le valutazioni del caso:
Il come sia avvenuto,
Il perchè,
Il si poteva evitare?!?...c'ero anchio(e non ero passiva!)
etc...
e poi giudicare se si può reimpostare un rapporto(per me è essenziale come lo si imposta dall'inizio),se si può sopperire ai problemi che hanno portato ad una rottura...Ovviamente è un percorso,lungo e complicato,che presuppone comprensione,pazienza appoggio e molto altro anche dall'altra parte...per cui difficile da mettere in atto!
Però a quel punto sarebbe davvero una ricostruzione o una "costruzione" del Perdono!


----------

